# Victory Shooting Staff 2010!



## SCBigBuckHunter

We are now accepting resumes for our 2010 Shooting Staff. Please send your resumes to me at [email protected]. If you were a part of our staff last year I will need an updated resume sent in as well. I will be accepting the resumes until October 31st 2009. We are looking forward to another great year in 2010!

Thanks
Andy Hardee


----------



## Double S

ttt for some Great Arrows!.


----------



## 1BadBulldog

Resume sent Andy look foward to shooting with yall again this year 
Bulldog


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

ttt


----------



## trlcavscout

Bump for great arrows, and email sent.


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER

E-mail sent thank you sir


----------



## jjcard41

E-mail sent! Thank you


----------



## eliteFREAK

email sent bump for some great arrows!!!


----------



## OHsneaky1

E-mail Sent. Thanks for the oppertunity.


----------



## DBCooper

Email sent, Thanks hope to hear from you


----------



## KILL EM ALL

email sent 
thanks


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Resume sent!!! thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## pepi

Sent email and resume!!! Thank you Andy!!


----------



## andy1996

Updated resume sent


----------



## starr06

resume sent


----------



## Lefteye19

*Resume sent*

Email sent... Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Terps1

if i have pretty much no experience being a staff shooter is there any chance i would have of becoming apart of the victory team


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Resume sent and thanks for the consideration...


----------



## wirenut583

*Thanks*

EMail sent, got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mule426

Email Sent!!!!!

Hoping for the best!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

email sent.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Horses&Hunting

What kind of resume does one have to send. I don't have anything on my resume that involves archery and the only experience I have is hunting lol. Does one have to make a special resume for something like this or?


----------



## gobblemg

Resume Sent Looking foward to shooting again in 2010.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Horses&Hunting said:


> What kind of resume does one have to send. I don't have anything on my resume that involves archery and the only experience I have is hunting lol. Does one have to make a special resume for something like this or?


You will need to send an archery resume. Your regular work resume will do me no good. LOL. Just make one using the same format but all Archery related.


----------



## bhtr3d

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> You will need to send an archery resume. Your regular work resume will do me no good. LOL. Just make one using the same format but all Archery related.




What about just doing it on just my good looks...will that work lol


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Humm will need some time to make one lol. Thanks


----------



## trlcavscout

Horses&Hunting said:


> Humm will need some time to make one lol. Thanks


PM sent.

These are great arrows! Good luck to all, I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## okarcher

Up for some great arrows and great people who run the company!


----------



## lkmn

updated resume sent. Good luck to all.


----------



## djkillaz

X-Ringers HV1 350's....... Best 3d arrow I've used!


----------



## condude4

Resume sent, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sawtoothscream

just sent a email. i would love to shoot for victory. my vforce v1 arrows are killer on the 3d range. thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Twinsfan

updated resume sent..thanks andy


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

ttt


----------



## rstoltz

*shooting staff*

thanks for the oppertunity to shoot for you again this season. Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## jwcatto

Free bump.

I promise you this fellas, You won't find a better a better arrow or company to work with. 
Once you go to victory, you will never look back.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

email sent thanks for the opp


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*sent*

resume sent, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bhtr3d said:


> What about just doing it on just my good looks...will that work lol



You would be in a world of hurt. LOL:rofl:


----------



## benzy

Thanks... email sent.


----------



## MikeTN

Updated resume sent.

Thanks Andy!


----------



## travski

resume sent thanks Andy


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Updated resume sent Andy. Thanks again!


----------



## Barb Carlson

Resume sent. Looking forward shooting again in 2010.


----------



## Mule426

Im not sure the 1st will come fast enough!!! I sure hope the arrow gods are shining down on me!!!!


----------



## trlcavscout

Mule426 said:


> Im not sure the 1st will come fast enough!!! I sure hope the arrow gods are shining down on me!!!!


I know what you mean! :darkbeer:


----------



## trlcavscout

I have to order some more soon, got a big deer/turkey hunt coming up NOV 22! And I am down to 4 arrows now, and they all need refletched  Just waiting on some $. Be breakin out the Butternut :wink:


----------



## Mule426

Back to the Top!!!!


----------



## Jgrund07/OH

Resume sent. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## johnh1720

Resume sent. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## cody12

*staff shooter*

E-MAIL SENT :thumbs_up


----------



## QuietMan

Information sent Andy...Thanks for the opportunity...GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## bcbow1971

email sent and thanks again for the oppertunity!!


----------



## heritagehunters

Updated Info sent out Andy. 

Great Arrows, Great Company and it's been a pleasure to represent them. Thanks for the opportunity to re-apply. 

fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Keep sending them in.


----------



## timbo2

e-mail sent. I hope to have the opportunity to represent Victory Arrows again.


----------



## akbowhunter

sent mine in,...........:thumbs_upfor a great arrow company!!!


----------



## SteveAllOut

*Staff Shooter*

Sent E-Mail


----------



## axisbuck24

Thanks for opportunity and your consideration. E-mail and resume sent.


----------



## trlcavscout

Back to the top.

Will be ordering some for my new bow next week finally!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Back to the top.


----------



## travski

Back to the top for an awesome arrow company


----------



## trlcavscout

ttt


----------



## wookie

Hi Andy. I have sent you an email based on the recommendation of Travis Skinner. I look forward to hearing back from you.

Thanks
Trevor Hilliard


----------



## smurphy

updated resume sent for smurphy and smurphysgirl we hope to represent Victory Archery again this up coming year.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

TTT for a great arrow...


----------



## travski

ttt


----------



## kkaldor

Email Sent! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## lkmn

TTT for great arrows :darkbeer:


----------



## South Man

Thanks Andy for the chance to work with a great company! Email sent!


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Thanks Andy for the chance to represent Victory. I am very excited to hear who makes the list. There are alot of great people applying!!! Good Luck to all who applied!


----------



## Mule426

WOOO HOOO 5 more days!!!


----------



## Jedediah

*Team Lawhorn*

If you're ever standing up a Team Lawhorn , sign me up:shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

ttt for Victory Archery


----------



## eliteFREAK

Mule426 said:


> WOOO HOOO 5 more days!!!


woo hoo four more days


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeppers and holding my breath so I may need some oxygen by then.......


----------



## axisbuck24

eliteFREAK said:


> woo hoo four more days


*now 3 days to go*.....so who will make the team:dontknow:


----------



## MAH

Resume sent
Thanks Andy


----------



## MAG00

E-mail sent. I don't have any real archery related achievements and am relatively new to all of the archery company staff programs and competitive shooting, but I am wanting to learn and grow within this great sport. We all have got to start somewhere, right?

Thanks for the opportunity to submit my information to you.


----------



## USNarcher

MAG00 said:


> E-mail sent. I don't have any real archery related achievements and am relatively new to all of the archery company staff programs and competitive shooting, but I am wanting to learn and grow within this great sport. We all have got to start somewhere, right?
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to submit my information to you.


The absolute best place to start is your local shop. Get your foot in the door there, represent them and archery to the best of your ability. Trust me the shop and local shooters can use you just as much if not more than a big company. It will also widen your exposure to the various companies out there so when you do decide to apply for a bow/arrow/accessory staff position you are doing it for the right reasons and not just blanketing the manufacturers for free or cheap product. Good luck.


----------



## MAG00

USNarcher said:


> The absolute best place to start is your local shop. Get your foot in the door there, represent them and archery to the best of your ability. Trust me the shop and local shooters can use you just as much if not more than a big company. It will also widen your exposure to the various companies out there so when you do decide to apply for a bow/arrow/accessory staff position you are doing it for the right reasons and not just blanketing the manufacturers for free or cheap product. Good luck.


I agree with you and I will try that. Also, just a note and I don't think you meant it this way, but I wanted to make sure and point out that I am definately not "blanketing the manufacturers for free or cheap product".


----------



## USNarcher

MAG00 said:


> I agree with you and I will try that. Also, just a note and I don't think you meant it this way, but I wanted to make sure and point out that I am definately not "blanketing the manufacturers for free or cheap product".


No I wasn't talking about you. It is something that does happen. Supporting your local shop is the cornerstone.


----------



## trlcavscout

axisbuck24 said:


> *now 3 days to go*.....so who will make the team:dontknow:


Good luck to everyone! Hopeing for good news this weekend


----------



## giddi1820

Hopefully Andy has some good news for me early next week. Seems like I've been waiting forever for the end of the month to get here. Good luck to everyone who applied.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Ttt....


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I have quite a few resumes to go over so please bear with me as I look over all of them. I will be in touch with each of you and let you know who made the Team.

Thanks to all of you for your interest in joining our staff.


----------



## 2xw

e-mail sent thank you.


----------



## South Man

Email sent thanks Andy!


----------



## holly

Thank you for the opportunity. Resume sent last night. Thank You Holly


----------



## lilcajun

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have quite a few resumes to go over so please bear with me as I look over all of them. I will be in touch with each of you and let you know who made the Team.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your interest in joining our staff.


thanks for the opportunity to shoot for a great company....patiently waiting for a good response :teeth:


----------



## jjcard41

*up*



SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have quite a few resumes to go over so please bear with me as I look over all of them. I will be in touch with each of you and let you know who made the Team.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your interest in joining our staff.


TTT! Now is the time for hoping to get that awesome response

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tuned3d

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have quite a few resumes to go over so please bear with me as I look over all of them. I will be in touch with each of you and let you know who made the Team.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your interest in joining our staff.


sweet!


----------



## axisbuck24

Patiently waiting for good news. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## supernova

Back to the top


----------



## eliteFREAK

*cant wait*

cant wait to see who made the team, patiently waiting with my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## djkillaz

everyone is going to have to be patient . They are probably going through hundreds of emails through there buisy time of the year too..... on top of doing there regular jobs trying to put a team together at the time where all archery companies are buried!


----------



## MAG00

Anybody know when they expect to make selections? Just curious is all.


----------



## asa1485

djkillaz said:


> everyone is going to have to be patient . They are probably going through hundreds of emails through there buisy time of the year too..... on top of doing there regular jobs trying to put a team together at the time where all archery companies are buried!


+1 The guys get swamped this time of year.


----------



## djkillaz

I think they are buried with every thing going on ! They will contact everyone when they get a chance! they will let us know soon enough I think!!:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream

hope i make it.

good luck everyone


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I am working on it. Some will get their contracts and responses earlier then others but do not fear, it does not mean anyone is ahead of the other just I got to their email address first:smile:


----------



## bhtr3d

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I am working on it. Some will get their contracts and responses earlier then others but do not fear, it does not mean anyone is ahead of the other just I got to their email address first:smile:


Looking to see if I am on National Pro staff


----------



## KILL EM ALL

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I am working on it. Some will get their contracts and responses earlier then others but do not fear, it does not mean anyone is ahead of the other just I got to their email address first:smile:





Thanks for the update


----------



## treeman65

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I am working on it. Some will get their contracts and responses earlier then others but do not fear, it does not mean anyone is ahead of the other just I got to their email address first:smile:


take your time after all you should be in the woods shooting a big buck.


----------



## treeman65

bhtr3d said:


> Looking to see if I am on National Pro staff


for Walmart?


----------



## condude4

My offer is still in! :darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d

treeman65 said:


> for Walmart?


Yup me and Bubba J


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

treeman65 said:


> for Walmart?




I just about spit my drink all over my computer!


----------



## bcbow1971

Now thats funny Wal-mart.......LOL....I thought he was a world shooter for them instead of a national!!!!


----------



## trlcavscout

Wal Mart  They would make you wear that blue vest with the happy face at all the shoots.


----------



## bcbow1971

Then we may see u at -people seen at walmart dot com.....lol


----------



## OHsneaky1

I dont have any fingernails left. :teeth:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

OHsneaky1 said:


> I dont have any fingernails left. :teeth:





I am with you hahahaha


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Victory Archery GM Bart Lawhorn shot this massive Ohio buck with Carbon Creations and Victory arrows! This may be the largest white tail buck ever taken on film!!! Unofficial score of 187!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO BART!












Thanks Jason for posting the picture.


----------



## pepi

WOW!!!! Congrats to Bart!!!! That is one MONSTER buck!!!!:77:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

that is a stud def. wont see nothign like that around where i hunt deer around here would look like food to that guy


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*Wow!*

thats a MASSIVE deer! wonderful job!ccasion16:


----------



## Mule426

WOW that is a huge deer!!!! Good to see those victory arrows at work!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

wow what a buck


----------



## JHolling

They are very well made arrows. I have been really impressed with their performance on both targets and hunting this year. I would and have recommended them to alot of people.
Jon


----------



## KILL EM ALL

:mg: WTG Bart thats a awesome buck


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Awesome Buck!!!!! Congrats Bart!


----------



## Mule426

That deer looks more like a small elk. You dont see mass like than often at all.


----------



## MikeTN

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Victory Archery GM Bart Lawhorn shot this massive Ohio buck with Carbon Creations and Victory arrows! This may be the largest white tail buck ever taken on film!!! Unofficial score of 187!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO BART!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jason for posting the picture.


Congrats- Nice deer!!!


----------



## Mule426

To the top!!!! The wait is turning me into an old man!!!! Oh well it will be worth it!!!


----------



## GaBear

Congrats BartMan!!!!!! Great Looking Deer!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## timbo2

Congrats on the awesome buck!!! Way to go Bart!!


----------



## shuttle1

Congrats Bart! I can't wait to hear back about this staff!


----------



## Twinsfan

congrats bart on a awesome deer!


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

Good luck everyone!:shade:


----------



## bloodtrail1

Great buck Bart!


----------



## GaBear

TTT

Hope I make the cut this year.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

GaBear said:


> TTT
> 
> Hope I make the cut this year.



NOPE hahahaha

how you doing bud when does the 3-d start in Jan
You need to check out the Athens I am shooting this year


----------



## GaBear

KILL EM ALL said:


> NOPE hahahaha
> 
> how you doing bud when does the 3-d start in Jan
> You need to check out the Athens I am shooting this year


Still waiting for the dates for state to set schedule. Don't want to go through the fiasco we went through last year. Keep an Eye on the NGC website and The GAC website for Dates.

New Bow HUH!!!!! That's ok I'll have something for you to look at also!!! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE:teeth:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

This is a nerve racking wait!


----------



## eliteFREAK

alls we can do is keep our fingers crossed and hope we make the team! Hope to shoot for an awesome company like Victory!


----------



## Mule426

Yup, the wait will be worth it. Being able to represent the best arrow company will be nice!!! And an honor!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Absolutely. I have had a tremendous amount of fun representing a truly great company this past year.


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt for the guys waiting as I am........ Good luck all!!!


----------



## Mule426

TTT. Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## GaBear

Has anybody heard anything???

The suspense is Killing Me........:Cry:


----------



## asa1485

Not yet.


----------



## Mule426

I would have to bet that Andy is close to finished going through the resumes. From all the posts that were on here as well as the people that submitted with out posting it was quite a load. I just hope that we all get some good news!!!!


----------



## BowTech Dave

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Victory Archery GM Bart Lawhorn shot this massive Ohio buck with Carbon Creations and Victory arrows! This may be the largest white tail buck ever taken on film!!! Unofficial score of 187!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO BART!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jason for posting the picture.


Congrats Bart!!! Awesome Buck! Keep it up man!


----------



## lkmn

Awesome buck bart..

I'm sure Andy has been swamped and we will all hear soon. Good luck to all. Victory is a top notch company that is worth the wait.


----------



## Mule426

To the Top for a great company!!!


----------



## Twinsfan

im sure andy will get us results as soon as he can


----------



## Mule426

Yup, as we have heard so often paticence is a virtue. It will be worth the wait!!!


----------



## axisbuck24

Mule426 said:


> Yup, as we have heard so often paticence is a virtue. It will be worth the wait!!!


I believe you are correct...good things come to those who wait, so I am waiting.:binkybaby:


----------



## wirenut583

You are correct Mulie, Patience is a Virtue, unfortunatly, it is not one of MINE. Are you shooting in either indoor leagues in Cruces


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Everyone should have a response by the weekend. And by the way I am a very impatient as well. Especially waiting on something like this.


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Awesome!!! I look forward to hearing from you!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

very cool :shade::shade::thumbs_up


----------



## GaBear

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everyone should have a response by the weekend. And by the way I am a very impatient as well. Especially waiting on something like this.


Great News Andy. Thanks for the update.


----------



## giddi1820

Thanks for the update Andy, hope to have some great news this weekend.


----------



## Mule426

wirenut583 said:


> You are correct Mulie, Patience is a Virtue, unfortunatly, it is not one of MINE. Are you shooting in either indoor leagues in Cruces


Yeah I would love to do both. I know about the one at NMSU but what is the other one? There was a shoot at high desert that was going on wed and thurs nights is that it?


----------



## Mule426

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everyone should have a response by the weekend. And by the way I am a very impatient as well. Especially waiting on something like this.


Awesome!!!! I hope to hear from you!!!!!


----------



## 515bowhunter

trlcavscout said:


> Bump for great arrows, and email sent.



This guy is paceing the floor constantly. I think he might have a stroke before the weekend  Good luck T.


----------



## djkillaz

Got email today that I'm on board with the staff !!!! Thanks guys... looking forward to working with you all!!!


----------



## Mule426

Congrats man!!!


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

congrats!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

djkillaz said:


> Got email today that I'm on board with the staff !!!! Thanks guys... looking forward to working with you all!!!



Thats awesome congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## GaBear

djkillaz said:


> Got email today that I'm on board with the staff !!!! Thanks guys... looking forward to working with you all!!!


Great News!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope I hear something soon.


----------



## Rattler

Thanks for accepting me again ANDY!!!!! Will call soon bro!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

2 on. Hope I will be joining ya'll soon! Congrats!


----------



## trlcavscout

515bowhunter said:


> This guy is paceing the floor constantly. I think he might have a stroke before the weekend  Good luck T.


It aint that bad 

Congrats to all who made it. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Absolutely. I have had a tremendous amount of fun representing a truly great company this past year.


that cause you hung out with me all season.:shade:
Big congrats to everyone.


----------



## treeman65

Thanks Andy for accepting me on again this year.It going to be another exciting year for sure.


----------



## Mule426

Well there we go!!! The emails start, hopefully we all get some good news this week!!!! 

Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## jjcard41

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everyone should have a response by the weekend. And by the way I am a very impatient as well. Especially waiting on something like this.


Congrats to all who have made it thus far. Thanks for the heads up SC:thumbs_up Good luck to everyone...I'm crossing my fingers:teeth:


----------



## travski

the suspense is killing me...........good luck everyone


----------



## axisbuck24

Congrats to everyone! I am still anxiously awaiting an email. It feels like Christmas Eve....what will I get?:nervous s


----------



## bhtr3d

Im waiting for that Red vest been promoted to (( TARGET )) ..jumped over the walmart level.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bhtr3d said:


> Im waiting for that Red vest been promoted to (( TARGET )) ..jumped over the walmart level.


Tim, better be careful wearing that "TARGET" vest at the ASA shoots. Someone might mistake you for one!


----------



## rstoltz

*Staff*

The wait didn't seem that bad till you start hearing of others getting responses. Congrats to all who have got the good news, and good luck tto those still waiting.


----------



## axisbuck24

bhtr3d said:


> Im waiting for that Red vest been promoted to (( TARGET )) ..jumped over the walmart level.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tim, better be careful wearing that "TARGET" vest at the ASA shoots. Someone might mistake you for one!



I am getting a vest for him to wear. He will have to have it on when he is at the booth.:rofl:


"Welcome to K Mart, hope you find everything you are looking for."

"Thank you for shopping at K Mart, have a blessed day"

Get ready Tim its gonna happen.


----------



## USNarcher

K-mart.....now thats low.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

USNarcher said:


> K-mart.....now thats low.


He brought it up.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Dang Andy now that is just too FUNNY. Poor Tim. So is he going to have the flashing red light on his head when Victory runs a "redlight special?"


----------



## bhtr3d

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> He brought it up.


WAIT A MIN....I didn't bring it up LOL 


and no im not wearing some light on my head.... We are a little more respectable then that...


----------



## CowboyJunkie

You may be Tim, but I know one person that isnt. JAMESSSSSSSSSS where are you???????


----------



## cd3d

Thanks Andy


----------



## 2xw

i made the team!! thanks andy


----------



## eliteFREAK

congrats to all who have made the team so far , I still got my fingers crossed that Ill make the team too, hope to shoot for such an awesome company!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

congrats again to everyone
keeping my fingers crossed still :thumbs_up


----------



## axisbuck24

Congrats to all who have made the team so far as well. I have never logged in to my e-mail as much as I have today! Still keeping my fingers, legs, and toes crossed that I hear some good news too.:thumbs_up


----------



## supernova

cd3d said:


> Thanks Andy


Yes thank you Andy. I look forward to serving Victory in 2010:thumbs_up


----------



## 2000danger

Thanks for the chance to represent VICTORY !!


----------



## South Man

Thanks Andy for allowing me to be a part again this year!


----------



## Mule426

Congrats to everyone!!!! Still got my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## OHsneaky1

Congrats guys. Hope to hear somthing soon.


----------



## GaBear

Congrats to everyone so far.........I'm still holding out hope.


( I Hope....I Hope....I Hope....I Hope................)


----------



## CycloneBlkhawk

*Great arrows*

wife and I really enjoy shooting them, anythign we can do to help call on us. havent heard if we still on staff yet


----------



## Twinsfan

made the team agian this year...looking forward to representing victory again. thanks for the chance andy.


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats to all and hope that I hear something myself, seems like you all are bunch of nuts and fun to be around!!!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Thank you Andy for allowing me the opportunity to represent Victory in 2010. I am really looking forward to it!

Brent Gandy


----------



## timbo2

Congrats to those that made it... represent them well... they make the best shafts you can find..


----------



## nickster

*awesome staff*

Go get them Andy, u need anything let me know bud :smile:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Good news. Made staff this year! Good luck to everyone else waiting to hear from Andy. It is well worth the wait ya'll. Best arrows and best company out there!


----------



## bcbow1971

Man I am so hoping to a part.....does anyone have any nails, I bit mine all off.....lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

keepin the fingers crossed down in s.e. ga


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Awesome Company Guys!!! I was on the 2009 team and it was a fun time, never resubmitted for this year but I'll shoot Victory Arrows this year as they make some of the best arrows for hunting and 3D. 

Cheers!! good luck! to all!


----------



## BlueRibbon1

I think I broke my log-in for my email!!! i have been checking very 30 seconds or so Congrats to all the Team members so far!! I am praying there is a spot for an Iowa Boy to fill!!


----------



## trlcavscout

At least I am not the only one that hasnt heard anything yet :smile:


Congrats to all who have made it!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Still waiting here


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Hang in there guys. I still have emails to send out.


----------



## asa1485

Patience. Whenever you post that you are looking for shooters, it is like holding a Ribeye over a tank full of Pirhanas. LOL 

You know he has to be swamped.


----------



## BlueRibbon1

:set1_rolf2: That is classic! the ribeye over the pirahana tank!


----------



## wookie

I haven't received an email yet. But when that email comes, whether it be good news or not, I am proud to use Victory Arrows and know that Victory has put together a great group of promoters. Congrats to all that are accepted.

Trevor


----------



## axisbuck24

trlcavscout said:


> At least I am not the only one that hasnt heard anything yet :smile:


Me too
:smile:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I am still waiting with you guys also.
I still remember waiting for the first CO I got on with I thought I was going to have a stroke HAHAHA.


----------



## jwcatto

Patience fellas, 
It will be worth the wait.


----------



## lkmn

Hangin in their as well. Hope to be apart of the team this year as well.


----------



## GaBear

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Hang in there guys. I still have emails to send out.


Good Cause my Inbox is getting Lonely.........:set1_violent002:


----------



## wheresthebear

I'm right along with the rest of y'all. The wait is killing me also.


----------



## eliteFREAK

havent seen any arizonans yet so Im still hoping to make the team!!!


----------



## Mule426

asa1485 said:


> Patience. Whenever you post that you are looking for shooters, it is like holding a Ribeye over a tank full of Pirhanas. LOL
> 
> You know he has to be swamped.


I agree I just wonder how many emails he has to review. I would have to guess there are quite a few!!!


----------



## smurphy

Thanks Andy, Andrea and I are excited to represent victory again this year. Thanks again Scott and Andrea Murphy


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Good news. Made staff this year! Good luck to everyone else waiting to hear from Andy. It is well worth the wait ya'll. Best arrows and best company out there!


of course you made it after all we needed a mascot. Congrats to Brian and everyone else that made the team.

Now lets hear what shoots you plan on attending?
I will be at all the ASA,some IBO and hopefully Redding CA.


----------



## bhtr3d

treeman65 said:


> of course you made it after all we needed a mascot. Congrats to Brian and everyone else that made the team.
> 
> Now lets hear what shoots you plan on attending?
> I will be at all the ASA,some IBO and hopefully Redding CA.


I might attend one or two ....Depends on my big tour and being so famous an all.... So many autographs to sign......


----------



## bcbow1971

Still waiting......Patience is the art of hoping..................


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Well I leave for SW Missouri at 3:30 to film a Wounded Warrior hunt so I won't be around a computer till Tuesday night. But i think thinhgs willbe happening so I won't have to sit and wonder LOL! Thanks for the chance Andy and congrats to all the folks who have made it and to the ones who still are going to. I lvoe Victory arrowes so they will be in my quiver no matter what!!


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Great News!!!*

A HUGE thanks to Andy and Victory Archery for having me back for yet another AWESOME Year! Keep on making the BEST arrows out there.

Dave


----------



## Mule426

BlueRibbon1 said:


> Well I leave for SW Missouri at 3:30 to film a Wounded Warrior hunt so I won't be around a computer till Tuesday night. But i think thinhgs willbe happening so I won't have to sit and wonder LOL! Thanks for the chance Andy and congrats to all the folks who have made it and to the ones who still are going to. I lvoe Victory arrowes so they will be in my quiver no matter what!!


Its an amaizing thing that you do for those guys. I do what I can for the local kids but I hope one day I can offer something to the heroes of this country like you guys do.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everyone should have a response by the weekend. And by the way I am a very impatient as well. Especially waiting on something like this.



OK so it may take a little longer:sad:

Sorry Guys but I am getting them out.


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> OK so it may take a little longer:sad:
> 
> Sorry Guys but I am getting them out.


Well take your time bro!!! I understand.....glad I have hope for a little longer!!!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Thanks Andy and Victory for having me back another year!


----------



## cbryant11

Thanks for the postition on the staff, I hope I can get some wins under my belt with Victory! this year


----------



## Mule426

Dang Andy, 

Just keep a guy on edge will ya??? Im not sure how much more of this my heart can take!!!!!


----------



## SteveAllOut

*Patience*

Having Patience is good, having Good news is GREAT.


----------



## michswamprat

*Thanks andy*

Thank you Andy for bringing me on board for 2010, I'm real excited about next year. Talked to Andy by phone today and he is a super nice guy. Looking forward to working with him. Good luck guys and congrats to the rest of the team.

Darton Pro Staff 2009/10
Tru Fire Advisory Shooting Staff 2009/10
Stink Stick Pro Staff 2009/10
Victory Archery Advisory Shooting Staff 2010
Michael Alan Archery (Custom Stabilizers) Pro Staff 2010


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*thanks andy*

congrats and good luck to all this upcomming season.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

Thanks Andy! I look forward to shooting for Victory this year.


----------



## wheresthebear

Thanks for allowing me to become part of the team.


----------



## johnh1720

Patiently waiting


----------



## GaBear

Ok Andy, Your stretching my Limitation on Patience.

Just Kidding Bud. Take Your Time.

But anytime now would be fine with me.............Ya Know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOSX3DER

*2010 Staff*

Got my contract email this morning! Glad to be part of the team again! Hoping for another great season, and good luck to all who applied.


----------



## dead eye dick

WELL I FINALLY did it after three tries finally made the victory staff thanks andy for showing the confidence in me and the whole victory staff


----------



## Mule426

Congrats guys!!!

Im still hoping Andy will send me that email as well!!!!


----------



## lefty9000

*Victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the chance to represent Victory again this year!!! Great arrow.


----------



## lkmn

Still hopping to get that email my self. Hope to represent a great company again this year.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

Hoping there is still a chance...:shade:


----------



## akbowhunter

nhsgatorfootbal said:


> Hoping there is still a chance...:shade:


same here brother!!! starting to wonder at this point.


----------



## eliteFREAK

akbowhunter said:


> same here brother!!! starting to wonder at this point.


+1 am still hoping for some good news would love to represent such an awesome company!


----------



## <COPE>

I would like to thank victory archery for giving me the opportunity to represent them this shooting season


----------



## travski

ttt

still waiting patiently, hopeing tomorrow morning I get an nice email for my birthday.........:smile:


----------



## akbowhunter

travski said:


> ttt
> 
> still waiting patiently, hopeing tomorrow morning I get an nice email for my birthday.........:smile:


LOL the 16th is my B-Day as well. I making the same wish:teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt for all those with there fingers crossed......like me


----------



## wirenut583

bcbow1971 said:


> ttt for all those with there fingers crossed......like me


and me


----------



## axisbuck24

*Thank You Andy*

Got my contract and I am so excited to be apart of the Victory team!!!!:banana::

I look forward to representing Victory Arrows. When at full draw, Victory is just one release away!:thumbs_up


----------



## thenson

*Victory Arrows*

It is an honor to represent such a great company. I've been using Victory arrows since near the beginning. Not sure when they actually started shipping arrows, but I'm on my 3rd year shooting nothing but Victory.

I shoot a lot and am somewhat hard on arrows so durability was a key objective of mine and Victory has met my requirements. I am also very impressed with the spec's and overall quality.

I'm excited about another year of new and exciting things with Victory.

Victory Again, in 2010

thenson


----------



## USNarcher

akbowhunter said:


> LOL the 16th is my B-Day as well. I making the same wish:teeth::thumbs_up


Happy B-day Harry.:darkbeer: So what style are you going with this year????????


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer. So needless to say I am even further behind. Please bear with me as I am going through all of the emails. I received a bunch of them and want to give everyone of you a fair chance. 

And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.

Now I am back to work.


----------



## trlcavscout

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer. So needless to say I am even further behind. Please bear with me as I am going through all of the emails. I received a bunch of them and want to give everyone of you a fair chance.
> 
> And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.
> 
> Now I am back to work.


Thats a bummer, I know how you feel. I was just out shooting getting ready for my whitetail ground hunt in Nebraska this weekend. Gonna be some fun! At least the turkey should be pretty easy.

Take your time on the emails, just hurry with mine  J/K


----------



## pepi

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer. So needless to say I am even further behind. Please bear with me as I am going through all of the emails. I received a bunch of them and want to give everyone of you a fair chance.
> 
> And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.
> 
> Now I am back to work.


Sorry to hear that Andy. Its happened to me and it has to be the worse feeling in the world. Try to go back out within the next few days and see if any vultures around. At least you might be able to recover the rack. Good luck!!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer. So needless to say I am even further behind. Please bear with me as I am going through all of the emails. I received a bunch of them and want to give everyone of you a fair chance.
> 
> And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.
> 
> Now I am back to work.



I here you bud the woods here in north GA are the same way if not worse
thick and nasty was out yesterday ran into 4 timber rattlers and 1 copperhead I hate them copperheads


----------



## GaBear

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer. So needless to say I am even further behind. Please bear with me as I am going through all of the emails. I received a bunch of them and want to give everyone of you a fair chance.
> 
> And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.
> 
> Now I am back to work.


Man I don't know what could be worse than losing a good Buck..........oh yeah Not getting picked for the Victory Staff.
Really Hate to hear about the Buck Andy. You just have to shack it off and go out and try again. But not before you send me my E-Mail.


----------



## CycloneBlkhawk

*dang sorry to h ear about deer.................*

b ut darn happy to be supportign a great arrow manufactor. 2010 will be the best ever for Victory. thanks again for the opportunity to help you guys , wife and I are lookign forward to 2010.


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer. So needless to say I am even further behind. Please bear with me as I am going through all of the emails. I received a bunch of them and want to give everyone of you a fair chance.
> 
> And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.
> 
> Now I am back to work.


I am sorry to hear that bro, That stinks. 

Well maybe its a sign of a bigger buck to come!!!!


----------



## 90 meter 120

*my victory bucks*

here are my bucks from the last two years taken with victory arrows


----------



## jjcard41

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I have been out since 8 this morning looking for a deer.
> 
> And No I did not find my buck! He took a swim and I lost the trail. Man what a bummer. Getting a shot at a Good Buck with a bow here in SC is not the easiest thing to do and I apparently blew it.
> 
> Now I am back to work.


Sorry to hear about your lost buck. I know the feeling and it made meukey: when I lost the deer.


----------



## bcbow1971

90 meter 120 said:


> here are my bucks from the last two years taken with victory arrows


Nice set of bucks there 90 meter!!! Yeah as soon as I get my new Athens bow, hopefully will be here by the weekend, and figure what spine its shooting I will be ordering me some hunting and 3D Victory's!!!!!


----------



## Mule426

Congrats to the team so far!!!!

I am still holding out hope as well.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Fingers crossed!


----------



## lkmn

Andy sorry to hear you lost a good deer.

Still hoping with my fingers crossed.


----------



## USNarcher

So here's Andy.....sitting up in his tree stand enjoying a beautiful day in the woods thinking to himself and giving a little chuckle to the thought of everyone checking there email every ten minutes.  Good on ya Andy. You have to take time and enjoy life. Sorry that you lost a nice buck. It's also cool that you come on here and update everyone and tell it like it is too and not bs'ing everyone that you are swamped in paperwork. :thumbs_up

Now get back to work.


----------



## txarcher1

*Team Victory!*

*Thank You Andy and Victory Arrows for allowing me to 
Reresent your Great company. With Victory arrows,
we will take Archery to the next level. *


----------



## trlcavscout

Got my contract! Thank you Andy for the chance, looking forward to a great year in 2010 :thumbs_up I am proud to represent a great company and great products!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Just rec'd my contract, thank you Andy for the chance to represent Victory Archery! Looking forward to 2010!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Thanks Andy for the chance to represent Victory arrows this year :thumbs_up:shade::shade:


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Thank you so much Andy for this.... I really appreciate it..Joe


----------



## wirenut583

I also Thank You Andy, and I will do my best in representing Victory Arrows. And My Birthday isnt until tomorrow.


----------



## eliteFREAK

thank you for the chance to represent Victory, I will give it my best to do a great job! Congrats to all the others that made the team!


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*buddy of mine (also a victory staffer)*

put a vforce through this brute. it had a 15 in 3rd mainbeam


----------



## Mule426

Dang!!!! 

Now Im starting to wonder if Andy even got my Application. 

Congrats Guys!!!!


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*just got word from the buddy.*

the same guy i just posted pics of sent another vforce through a 14 pointer that will roughly score 170-180. will post pics when i get them


----------



## andy1996

Got my contract and I am now heading to NE Washington to bag a huge Mulie! 2010 will be a huge year for Victory--especially if we can get USN Archer on staff!:wink::wink:


----------



## giddi1820

Andy,

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to represent Victory. I will return my contract shortly.


----------



## OHsneaky1

Thanks Andy! Can't wait to represent Victory in the 2010 season. Congrats to all the others that made it. Hope to meet some of you at the shoots!


----------



## USNarcher

andy1996 said:


> Got my contract and I am now heading to NE Washington to bag a huge Mulie! 2010 will be a huge year for Victory--especially if we can get USN Archer on staff!:wink::wink:


Good luck hunting Andy. You better be practicing. We will see if this year was a fluke. :wink:


----------



## akbowhunter

Andy, and all at Victory, Thanks for the opportunity to be a part of the team again this year. Im very excited for 2010. I look forward to seeing you in Vegas, and Redding. 

Harry


----------



## archeryhunterME

I am looking forward to another great year with you guys:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

I just got back to work and seen the email from Andy....thanks man I am looking forward to being on the team......Now the hard part deciding which arrow or arrows to get. I am looking at two sets, one for hunting and one for 3D. I believe I will be going with VForce HV's for hunting and Not sure on 3D arrow.

Ok all you expert guys......27 1/2" 60# 34" Athens Buck Commander.....which arrow do you all think for 3D...I was leaning towards XRinger or 22's....

Thanks again Andy and looking forward to knowing everyone around the Victory neighborhood....especially those close to Central KY, Southern IN and Nashville area.


----------



## cbryant11

for 3d ya cant beat the x-ringer,,,,, i like to hunt with the 22 series


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks I have some GT 22's but not sure how close they are to Victory's.....was thinkin of trying them to see how they fly and if they fly good and they are the same ballpark I would order 22's......but I like the X-Ringer as well..


----------



## Barb Carlson

Thanks for the opportunity to be part of the team again this year. Looking foward to 2010.


----------



## thenson

Andy, did I see that you hunt with Nano's? What are your reasons for using a small diameter shaft for hunting? I was considering the same thing because it seems like you would get more penetration? Curious to hear how your results have been.

thenson


----------



## bcbow1971

Has anyone tried the X Killer and are they legal for ASA and or IBO?


----------



## pepi

I will be shooting X-killers this year out of a Monster. They are legal in ASA. The lightest points they have for the X-killers are 150gr. so it will be a heavy arrow. I'm hoping I'm still on the staff for 2010, but no matter what I will be shooting Victory.:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

thenson said:


> Andy, did I see that you hunt with Nano's? What are your reasons for using a small diameter shaft for hunting? I was considering the same thing because it seems like you would get more penetration? Curious to hear how your results have been.
> 
> thenson


everybody i have talked to that does hunt with the nanos that is why they use them is for more penetration.. im thinking about trying them out either way if i do or dont make the staff ill keep shooting my victorys i cant decide if i want really fat arrows or really skinny arrows..


----------



## bcbow1971

pepi said:


> I will be shooting X-killers this year out of a Monster. They are legal in ASA. The lightest points they have for the X-killers are 150gr. so it will be a heavy arrow. I'm hoping I'm still on the staff for 2010, but no matter what I will be shooting Victory.:thumbs_up


What about IBO? I mainly shoot ASA so that may work but at well over 425grains for one arrow I dont know out of a 60# how fast it will be.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

pepi said:


> I will be shooting X-killers this year out of a Monster. They are legal in ASA. The lightest points they have for the X-killers are 150gr. so it will be a heavy arrow. I'm hoping I'm still on the staff for 2010, but no matter what I will be shooting Victory.:thumbs_up


We have 100 grains for the XKillers now.


----------



## bcbow1971

OH yeah that makes them more yummy.......LOL

Andy I emailed back my contract.....where do we get the prices?

Do you recommend the X Killers over the Ringers for 3D?

B


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

thenson said:


> Andy, did I see that you hunt with Nano's? What are your reasons for using a small diameter shaft for hunting? I was considering the same thing because it seems like you would get more penetration? Curious to hear how your results have been.
> 
> thenson


Yes I am hunting with the Nano's. You will not go wrong with them. The reason for using them is penetration and a thick wall for even more durability. My results well lets just say I am not having the best year. That's not the arrows fault though. When practicing they are great.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> OH yeah that makes them more yummy.......LOL
> 
> Andy I emailed back my contract.....where do we get the prices?
> 
> Do you recommend the X Killers over the Ringers for 3D?
> 
> B



I will be sending the price sheet out once I receive the contracts. I am trying to finish getting the yeas and nays out today then will start sending out the price sheets.


As for the XKillers and XRingers its really on what you are looking for. I can not use the Killers for 3D because of how heavy they are. If I could I would but I like being at 280 with out having to pull to much weight.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I am getting a 50-60lb Athens and will keep the pounds as low as possible as well. I have a bunch of different weight arrows that should be spined right and I will see what speed I get out of what pounds. Yeah I want to shoot as close to 280 myself with an arrow that stays as accurate as can be.

Thanks Bro do what you need to do with all the applications, I know there a lot of fellows waiting to hear from you!!

Brian


----------



## pepi

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> We have 100 grains for the XKillers now.



Andy that is good to hear! I have buddies of mine that want to shoot the X-killers, but weren't going to be able because of the heavy point. Now its a no brainer for them. I'm sure they'll be shooting X-killers now.:thumbs_up

Brian, I think you should be good with the X-killers and 100gr points. I tried to bring up your specs with the Athens Buck Commander on Archers Advantage, but the bows not on their list yet. I'm pretty sure you'll still be around the 280 range.


----------



## bcbow1971

pepi it is the same specs as the 34" Accomplice. Thanks


----------



## USNarcher

A question for all you indoor pro's. akbowhunter and Andy1996 especially, just cuz I know them personally. What is the common set up for the X-killers? I have pooled the XXX shooters and it seem split between full length and max point weight and regular length with 150 up front. What are you having success with? Have you tried them both ways?


----------



## bhtr3d

USNarcher said:


> A question for all you indoor pro's. akbowhunter and Andy1996 especially, just cuz I know them personally. What is the common set up for the X-killers? I have pooled the XXX shooters and it seem split between full length and max point weight and regular length with 150 up front. What are you having success with? Have you tried them both ways?


Been both side to that....shoot 100 gr up front works fine.....even better for 3d...... and dont shoot them full legnth shoot them at the end of your rest/blade The 150 and 300 pro point work very well also


----------



## USNarcher

bhtr3d said:


> Been both side to that....shoot 100 gr up front works fine.....even better for 3d...... and dont shoot them full legnth shoot them at the end of your rest/blade The 150 and 300 pro point work very well also


Thanks. I am only interested in indoor set ups. Are you talking pro point or the ones that come with or are they the same? I know the ones that come with XXX's are way too soft. I may just have to make up 3 of each and see. Anyone else like to chime in with their set ups?


----------



## bcbow1971

please do I am interested as well, but mainly for 3D


----------



## Twinsfan

USNarcher said:


> Thanks. I am only interested in indoor set ups. Are you talking pro point or the ones that come with or are they the same? I know the ones that come with XXX's are way too soft. I may just have to make up 3 of each and see. Anyone else like to chime in with their set ups?


i am shooting the x killers at 30" long with 200 gr points and they are flying like darts for me. The are a awesome arrow.


----------



## johnh1720

Just got my e-mail.Thanks for the great opportunity Andy!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

guess i didnt make it


congrates to those who made it:thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

sawtoothscream said:


> guess i didnt make it
> 
> 
> congrates to those who made it:thumbs_up


Until Andy comes on here and says that he has filled all his spots then don't lose hope. There is always hope. And if you don't get picked up and like the arrows promote something that you feel strongly about and help others progress. :shade:


----------



## Drewett2

*Thank you*

Thanks Andy for allowing me the opportunity to represent Victory Archery. Looking forward to the 2010 season!

Lee


----------



## sawtoothscream

USNarcher said:


> Until Andy comes on here and says that he has filled all his spots then don't lose hope. There is always hope. And if you don't get picked up and like the arrows promote something that you feel strongly about and help others progress. :shade:


ya. ill keep shooting them. i have no reason to switch when there shooting amazing on the 3d range


----------



## benzy

Thanks Andy,

I emailed back a question, it looks like it may have been answered here though...


----------



## MikeTN

Thanks Andy.

Glad to be back for year 4!


----------



## ProtecMan

MikeTN said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> Glad to be back for year 4!


Same here Mike! I'm looking forward to 2010 and working with Bart and Andy again this next year.


----------



## bohnt10

*Victory 2010!*

Thanks for the opportunity Andy, looking foward to a great year with Victory. :thumbs_up


----------



## lkmn

Andy, Thanks for allowing me the opportunity of representing victory for year #3.

Good luck to all on the line and in the field.


----------



## sawtoothscream

YA i just got my email. thanks for the opportunity to shoot for victory.


----------



## andy1996

USNarcher said:


> A question for all you indoor pro's. akbowhunter and Andy1996 especially, just cuz I know them personally. What is the common set up for the X-killers? I have pooled the XXX shooters and it seem split between full length and max point weight and regular length with 150 up front. What are you having success with? Have you tried them both ways?


Matt, I cut my X-Killers an inch past the riser and got 150 grains up front and they are flying better than any indoor setup I have tried. Make sure to cut an inch or so off the back before cutting to length.


----------



## SandSquid

USNarcher said:


> Anyone else like to chime in with their set ups?


Ahoy Shipmate...


Mrs.Squid, the 2009 (NFAA Indoor) TN State Adult Female Freestyle Champion shot XRingerHV 350 V1's. we got the best tune w/ them cut to 29" w/ 80grain points and 4" parabolic feathers fletched helical, from her 35#@27" Martin ShadowCat

Lizard, the 2009 (NFAA Indoor) TN State Cub Femal Freestyle Champion shot XRingerHV 350 V5's. We got the best tune w/ them cut to 27" w/ 100grain points and 1.8" 3-D DuraVane's fletched helical, from her 25#@ 26" Martin Tigress (custom built with Elite limbs and Nitrous-X cams ;-) 


This season Mrs.Squid is already shooting the daylights out of her NanoForce 600 V1's, full lenght, 80 grain points, pin nocks, and 1.75" VaneTec "FITA" vanes w/ as much helical as we can fit on those tiny shafts.

Lizard will be moving up to Mommy's (Mrs.Squid) XRingerHV 350 V1's if we can get them to tune for her. Otherwise she'll shoot NanoForce 600 V1's, full lenght, 80 grain points, pin nocks, and those 4" parabolic feathers fletched helical. but she really likes shooting fat shafts to pick up the odd extra point, plus she say's that the full lenght nano's look goofy w/ all that shaft sticking out of the front of her 25" bow.. girls just gotta look good.


BTW, the Nano's are amazing at worming thier way into a crouded 12 ring on the foam critters ;-)

BTW #2 , none of the above mentioned shooters are on staff..... yet!
We shoot them because they are THE BEST arrows, and a fractrion of the cost of MKII's


----------



## kjwhfsd

USNarcher said:


> Thanks. I am only interested in indoor set ups. Are you talking pro point or the ones that come with or are they the same? I know the ones that come with XXX's are way too soft. I may just have to make up 3 of each and see. Anyone else like to chime in with their set ups?


Matt I found that cut 1/2 inch off both ends with the 150 point (Victory's pro point is much harder that GT's) seems to work the best for me.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

Thanks for the opportunity! 2010 here we come


----------



## pepi

Thanks Andy!! Back on the Staff for another great year!!:thumbs_up 

I just finished fletching a dozen X-Killers with 150gr. points, weighing a total of 440gr. I can't wait to see how these things shoot out of my Monster. I have to shoot a heavy arrow in order to stay ASA legal. I feel sorry for everybody else's arrows in the animal when I shoot this log!


----------



## kjwhfsd

Thanks Andy looking forward to shootin for Victory another Year.


----------



## dead eye dick

does anyone know how or ware u send your contract to is it on line or is their a address thanks


----------



## Hock

Just got my e-mail. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Mule426

Just got my EMAIL!!!!!

Thanks Andy I hope everyone is a success this year and I hope to get started right away.


----------



## GaBear

Got My E-Mail....Thanks Andy. I hope to put my Victory Shafts to some good use......


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

dead eye dick said:


> does anyone know how or ware u send your contract to is it on line or is their a address thanks


Just sent you a PM


----------



## nwmulie

Thank you for the chance to represent a great company. lets go shoot something!


----------



## ike_osu

Happy to be on the staff!!!


----------



## travski

Thanks again Andy


----------



## jakeeib

Just got my email...thanks.
looking fwd to repersenting a great company


----------



## BlueRibbon1

*I made it!!!* Thanks Andy I look forward to representing Victory this year!!! I really appreciate the chance. :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Man this team is getting big!!!! Congrats all and as always thanks Andy!!!!


----------



## MAG00

Thanks Andy for giving me this great opportunity to represent Victory Archery.


----------



## SandSquid

So, are we going to have a pizza and soda party at the NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville? 
:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

SandSquid said:


> So, are we going to have a pizza and soda party at the NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville?
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


When is the finals and can spectators just come watch....I work 20 minutes from there!!!


----------



## MoBuzzCut

SandSquid said:


> So, are we going to have a pizza and soda party at the NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville?
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


My daughter will be there this year we will have to meet up and yes she is a victory staff shooter


----------



## SandSquid

MoBuzzCut said:


> My daughter will be there this year we will have to meet up and yes she is a victory staff shooter



Cool, it'll be fun. 

Both of my daughters will be competing at Natl' ; Cub Female Freestyle or maybe barebow???) & Youth Female Freestyle.

Mrs.Squid was Adult Female Freestyle last year, but she has jumped camp and gone to Recurve on us. She say's "Shooting a compound was not enough of a challenge." This was right after I custom ordered, and paid for, her Martin Mystic. 




Victory didn't have a booth last year at least... So we really need to get ourselves a choice spot to sit and eat and B.S. while the ladies chit-chat and go spend money in the vendor area. Perhaps, near the back doors heading out to the loading dock, just to the left of the youth line.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

I signed the contract then scanned it and emailed it back ..I know he is really busy I just hope he got it... How do you guys send your in ?? Thanks Joe


----------



## GaBear

Sent mine back the same way Joe. Just as soon as I opened it up. Printed it. Filled it out. Scaned it and returned it to Andy. Can't wait to start shooting 3-D again.


----------



## bcbow1971

MoBuzzCut said:


> My daughter will be there this year we will have to meet up and yes she is a victory staff shooter


Sweet I will be there, as a supporter of you all.



SandSquid said:


> Cool, it'll be fun.
> 
> Both of my daughters will be competing at Natl' ; Cub Female Freestyle or maybe barebow???) & Youth Female Freestyle.
> 
> 
> Mrs.Squid was Adult Female Freestyle last year, but she has jumped camp and gone to Recurve on us. She say's "Shooting a compound was not enough of a challenge." This was right after I custom ordered, and paid for, her Martin Mystic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory didn't have a booth last year at least... So we really need to get ourselves a choice spot to sit and eat and B.S. while the ladies chit-chat and go spend money in the vendor area. Perhaps, near the back doors heading out to the loading dock, just to the left of the youth line.



Lets do it.....some good eats around there......great spaghetti across street at Spaghetti factory!!!



Bowjoe1972 said:


> I signed the contract then scanned it and emailed it back ..I know he is really busy I just hope he got it... How do you guys send your in ?? Thanks Joe


I scanned and emailed it back as well. I am sure that once he gets caught up he will be all over it!!!!


----------



## SandSquid

Just print, scan, attach and reply.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Thanks guys...Also congrats to asll of the team...Best of luck to all in 2010...


----------



## Jgrund07/OH

Just recieved my contract. Thanks Andy for the amazing opportunity. I am so pumped to represent such a great company. Good luck to everyone in 2010.


----------



## eliteFREAK

didnt have a scanner so my contract is in the good olld fashioned snail mail, cant wait to get the price sheet really need to get some arrows coming my way thanks again Andy cant wait to represent Victory!


----------



## BTECHBISH

*Thanks!*

Thanks Andy looking forward to shooting for Victory this year in the IBO and the ASA in Georgia. Its gonna be a blast!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytslanger87

Just printed my contract Thanks for the opportunity Im very excited. But can I get the address to mail the contract?


----------



## travski

ttt

Here is another one for team Victory

Shot this morning at 18 yards


----------



## KILL EM ALL

congrats everyone :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## MAG00

eliteFREAK said:


> didnt have a scanner so my contract is in the good olld fashioned snail mail, cant wait to get the price sheet really need to get some arrows coming my way thanks again Andy cant wait to represent Victory!


x2 here. Can't wait.


----------



## wirenut583

travski said:


> ttt
> 
> Here is another one for team Victory
> 
> Shot this morning at 18 yards


Nice Mulie, doesnt look lioke you had much to hide behind?


----------



## countryboy173

Still taking resumes?


----------



## Octabird

Thanks Andy!! Proud to be part of the team for 2010!! Looking forward to putting the products through their paces!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

talked with andy and got all my stuff ordered:shade:


----------



## MudRunner2005

Andy...Is it too late for me to put in my app for this year? I was on last year, but want to get back on for 2010 season.

Could I get you to send me another contract. I still have your e-mail.


----------



## bohnt10

Bump ttt for Team Victory.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

Is it too late for a mossy oak staffer to get on board the Victory Team?


----------



## bartman

*2010 will be agreat year!*

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Octabird

Hope that all on the 2010 staff was able to have a great and happy Thanksgiving day!! :smile:


----------



## GaBear

bartman said:


> Welcome to the team!


Thanks Bart
Can't think of a Better Team to be On


----------



## FULL-BORE

Signed my contract and emailed it. What's next?


----------



## SandSquid

bartman said:


> Welcome to the team!



I'm predicting right here, right now, that the NFAA Indoor Tennessee State Champions in the following divisions will all be shooting Victory arrows: Adult Female Recurve, Cub Female Freestyle, Youth Male Recurve, Adult Male Freestyle, Youth Female Barebow. And if I'm wrong I'll eat a squirrel.


----------



## MAG00

FULL-BORE said:


> Signed my contract and emailed it. What's next?


I sent my contract back in on 11/16. Just wondering if anyone has heard back yet on theirs.


----------



## law651

Holly wants to say thank you for the opportunity. She will be a great asset to your team. Very professional lady. Very good shot. Excellent hunter.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I am sorry guys, I had a death in the family and have not been able to respond to anyone over the past couple of days. I will be responding back to everyone starting Monday.


----------



## asa1485

Sorry to hear that Andy.


----------



## GaBear

Will keep your family in our prayers Andy. Sorry for your loss


----------



## MAG00

I am sorry to hear that Andy. My condolences to you and your family. May God place his calming and peaceful hand upon you.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Prayer sent for you and the family..Sorry for your loss..


----------



## johnh1720

Prayers sent.


----------



## travski

prayers sent from my family to yours in your time of need.
God Bless


----------



## wookie

Andy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please take the time you need and come back when you are ready.

Trevor


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

sorry about your loss


----------



## Octabird

Andy,
Thoughts and prayers to you and your family for you loss!
Looking forward to working with you once you are back in the swing of things!
Best wishes,

Jason


----------



## vtdiamond

*with our prayers*

sorry to you and your family for your loss


----------



## sues

Lots off prayers said for you and your family for your loss


----------



## Twinsfan

sorry to hear about your loss andy...take as much time as you need man no rush.


----------



## ChaseBaker

prayers sent andy


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Again so sorry about the loss Andy my family will keep your in our prayers


----------



## BTECHBISH

*Prayers*

You and your family are in our prayers Andy.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Andy, sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers and condolences from Bryan in Alabama.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

^^^


----------



## Bowjoe1972

To the top where this belongs..... anyone have a pic of the staff hats ?? Thanks


----------



## asa1485

ttt for some awesome arrows.


----------



## rooster4l

Andy sorry to hear about your loss. We will pray for you and your family.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I want to Thank all of you for the Prayers. My Aunt has suffered for a couple of years and now she is no longer suffering. She is in a much better place now. This is a testament to what a great group of people are here. Thank You all once again.

Andy


----------



## SandSquid

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thank You all once again.


Keep strong brother!


----------



## SandSquid

Just topped up my supply of NanoForce arrows.


One more 6 week League and then it's time for State Championships, and then on to Nationals!!!!

We might even make Vegas this year. Mrs. Squid want's to go so I guess that means I'm going, huh :wink: "yes dear" :zip:


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT 

Gonna be ordering my new 3D arrows soon!!! 

I believe I will be going with the X-Ringers........for the Athens!!!


----------



## SandSquid

bcbow1971 said:


> Gonna be ordering my new 3D arrows soon!!!
> I believe I will be going with the X-Ringers........


The Nano's are fantastic for sneaking thier way into an over-crowded 10 or 12 ring....


----------



## bcbow1971

I was thinking of getting them for hunting......I was just hoping for a large diameter.....cause I need all the help I can get. I am shooting some GT 22's that I have sitting around and they seem to shoot good but I am not sure how they will compare to the X-Ringers


----------



## MAG00

Hey guys. I shoot an Athens Accomplice 34 at 61 lbs and 26" draw. I believe my arrows measure to be 25.25" long from throat of nock to end of insert. I also have 3" duravane fusions with a 5" wrap. I am going to try the Nanos and was just wondering if you think the 400s or 500s would be best. I would prefer to shoot a 100 grain head as there seems to be more options available when it comes to broadheads.

I ordered some Nano 400s and I think these will work, but was curious as to ya'lls opinion.

I was thinking that with this set up (using 400s) I may have to use 125 heads to get the right combination for the spine.


----------



## GaBear

*X-Ringer for me*

I will most deffinately be going with the X-Ringer's. I have the X-Ringer HV's Now and they are just a Little too Light for My New NBA Cyborg Bow. After talking with one of the GURU's at Victory, he has convinced me to go with the regular X-Ringer.


----------



## bcbow1971

GaBear said:


> I will most deffinately be going with the X-Ringer's. I have the X-Ringer HV's Now and they are just a Little too Light for My New NBA Cyborg Bow. After talking with one of the GURU's at Victory, he has convinced me to go with the regular X-Ringer.


I was told the same thing from Victory....even at 60#

What weight are you shooting?


----------



## GaBear

Right Now with my X-Ringer HV 350's I'm shooting 50.8 lbs

Bow is 30inch draw
Arrows are 29 in. with 100grn tip's


----------



## bcbow1971

hmmmm what are gonna do with the ones you got? My wife may be able to use them on her bow


----------



## cbryant11

bcbow1971 said:


> I was thinking of getting them for hunting......I was just hoping for a large diameter.....cause I need all the help I can get. I am shooting some GT 22's that I have sitting around and they seem to shoot good but I am not sure how they will compare to the X-Ringers


I would not use the x ringer for hunting I would use the victory 22hvs


----------



## GaBear

bcbow1971 said:


> hmmmm what are gonna do with the ones you got? My wife may be able to use them on her bow


Have not made up my mind what I'm gonna do with them yet. I think I may use them with my other bow for Shooting 900 rounds. But Then again I may use my V-Force arrows for that also.


----------



## SandSquid

Before the advent of the NanoForce we had been using the XRingerHV 350's for indoor (5) spots with great success even as low as 30#@27". We had 2 State indoor Champs shooting them.


They did prove to be too "fragile" for use if shooting single spots and 3D. We broke several trying to cram them into a single spot, or getting clacked around in a crowded 10 or 12 ring on the foam critters.

My finger shooters love them for indoor 20 yardwith TrueFlight 4" Roundback in a hard helical

But, those light fatties really got blown around badly outside. Wind drift was a major issue even with very small plastic vanes.

As far as "tuning" goes on the fat shafts at at only 20 yards, indoors I think you can pretty much do whatever you want and it's not going to matter as long as they are not coming out of the chute sideways and you load up the nose.


Mrs.Squid is shooting the 600 NanoForce V1's out of her 28# recurve and they are flying great. Full lenght, 80 grain glue-ins, pin bushings and the smallest vanes we can find (VaneTec 1.75 Fita or FlexFletch FFP-187 or FFP-150)

I've found the same spec shafts fly just as amazing out of my indoor freestyle bow a 45# Martin Mystic/Elite/Furious-X. and just as well fletched w/ helical 4" round back feathers from my indoor "finger" bow, a 35# Martin P3/Elite/Furious-X.

I spoke w/ Andy at great lenght about arrows for my hunting set-up, for both 3-D foam and live critters, which is Martin P3/Elite/Nitrous_X @ 50# and he swayed me down to the 400 spine Nano's with 125Grain glue-in's for the foam and outserts to hold my G5 Montecs for the flesh. 

They are in route from Mike right now, so I hope to get 6 of them built up with the glue-in's tomorrow night and get them shooting by Saturday.


All our arrows have pin bushings which I find has a stiffening effect on the spine up by about .050 to .075



Another Staff shooter at my local shop just started shooting the X-Killers and he loaded them up with over 175 grains in the nose and they are shooting very very well for him shooting 5-spots.


I just completed extensive testing of vanes for the Nano's and you can bore yourself with it here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1034491


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I agree with alot you said and I was wondering about them drifting in the wind and also it does get pretty tight when you shoot with a bunch of guys on foam.....lol


What grain G5 are you using? 100 grain with outsert? 

I am leaning towards them as well....but I will be making sure with some of my other Athens guys and see how there Victory arrows are flying and what style....


----------



## SandSquid

Before the advent of the NanoForce we had been using the XRingerHV 350's for indoor (5) spots with great success even as low as 30#@27". We had 2 State indoor Champs shooting them.


They did prove to be too "fragile" for use if shooting single spots and 3D. We broke several trying to cram them into a single spot, or getting clacked around in a crowded 10 or 12 ring on the foam critters.

My finger shooters love them for indoor 20 yardwith TrueFlight 4" Roundback in a hard helical

But, those light fatties really got blown around badly outside. Wind drift was a major issue even with very small plastic vanes.

As far as "tuning" goes on the fat shafts at at only 20 yards, indoors I think you can pretty much do whatever you want and it's not going to matter as long as they are not coming out of the chute sideways and you load up the nose.


Mrs.Squid is shooting the 600 NanoForce V1's out of her 28# recurve and they are flying great. Full lenght, 80 grain glue-ins, pin bushings and the smallest vanes we can find (VaneTec 1.75 Fita or FlexFletch FFP-187 or FFP-150)

I've found the same spec shafts fly just as amazing out of my indoor freestyle bow a 45# Martin Mystic/Elite/Furious-X. and just as well fletched w/ helical 4" round back feathers from my indoor "finger" bow, a 35# Martin P3/Elite/Furious-X.

I spoke w/ Andy at great lenght about arrows for my hunting set-up, for both 3-D foam and live critters, which is Martin P3/Elite/Nitrous_X @ 50# and he swayed me down to the 400 spine Nano's with 125Grain glue-in's for the foam and outserts to hold my G5 Montecs for the flesh. 

They are in route from Mike right now, so I hope to get 6 of them built up with the glue-in's tomorrow night and get them shooting by Saturday.


All our arrows have pin bushings which I find has a stiffening effect on the spine up by about .050 to .075



Another Staff shooter at my local shop just started shooting the X-Killers and he loaded them up with over 175 grains in the nose and they are shooting very very well for him shooting 5-spots.


----------



## axisbuck24

*Need advice on which arrows to order*

Okay, now I need some help deciding which arrows will be right for me. I have a 25" draw and I am pulling 45lbs. I hope to be pulling 50lbs by March 2010, when I go not a red stag hunt in New Zealand. 

Which arrows to yall recommend for 3d and which ones do you recommend for hunting? I use a 100gr. broadhead.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

gonna call and order some nanos 2mrw i hope got to do some christmas shopping so got to make sure i have the money for that and those and got to get some money for my new target bow fund lol i need another job


----------



## CardiacKid74

axisbuck24 said:


> Okay, now I need some help deciding which arrows will be right for me. I have a 25" draw and I am pulling 45lbs. I hope to be pulling 50lbs by March 2010, when I go not a red stag hunt in New Zealand.
> 
> Which arrows to yall recommend for 3d and which ones do you recommend for hunting? I use a 100gr. broadhead.


Nanoforce would be good for hunting for you. I believe 500's offhand. The have outserts due to the small diameter so you can use screw in broadheads or field points. 

3D would be X-Ringer HV's. Very nice large diameter and lightweight. But I dont know if the 250 spine would be correct.... Maybe just the standard V-Force in 600 at 45 lbs and 500 at 50 lbs.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Everybody go here and help us out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1074315&highlight=victory


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everybody go here and help us out.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1074315&highlight=victory



Done deal!!! VICTORY!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

made my vote.


----------



## MAG00

bcbow1971 said:


> Done deal!!! VICTORY!!!!


Me too.


----------



## Brent Gandy

Voted :thumbs_up


----------



## fdog17

voted


----------



## bohnt10

Done!


----------



## bhtr3d

i voted........so do I get to add in a rider


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

got my vote


----------



## USNarcher

So what point weight are most putting in their X killers? What length? And if you don't mind what kind of scores that you are shooting with them. Thanks


----------



## SandSquid

USNarcher said:


> So what point weight are most putting in their X killers? What length? And if you don't mind what kind of scores that you are shooting with them. Thanks


One fo the other staffers at my local shop is shooting 200+ grains in teh nose of his X-Killers, and he's shooting 300 with 50-60X's


----------



## bcbow1971

USNarcher said:


> So what point weight are most putting in their X killers? What length? And if you don't mind what kind of scores that you are shooting with them. Thanks


Depends on paper or foam. Paper like said 200 grains or the 150grains are good....but with the weight they already are on foam they would slow down considerably at distance.


----------



## USNarcher

I will only be punching paper at 20 yards with these? What length are you guys cutting them to?


----------



## bcbow1971

i dont have them but i have heard that alot of guys have been shooting super long ones and even a few said full length....lol


----------



## SandSquid

*Anybody have OT2*

Anybody have OT2 care to run some numbers for me to get me close on my cut lenghts? 

*#1 for indoor spots:* 
45-50# @ 27.5" Should not be an issue but I cannot break 280 FPS.
NanoForce 400 
125 Grain glue-in point
Pin Bushing & Nocks
[email protected]° FlexFletch FFP-187 (helical)


*#2 for hunting:*
45-50 # @ 27.5"
NanoForce 400 
Outserts
125Grain - G5 Montec broadheads <_or perhaps the 100Grain G5 Montec CS_> 
Pin Bushing & Nocks
[email protected]° FlexFletch FFP-360 (helical)


*#3 for 3D:*
47-50 # @ 27.5"
NanoForce 400 
Outserts
(a screw-in point that will closely match the broadhead'ed arrow)
Pin Bushing & Nocks
[email protected]° FlexFletch FHP-200 Flash (helical)


I want the 3-D and hunting arrows to be as closely matched as possiblle so I can use the same bow, same sight tapes, etc. I want every 3-D shot to be in prepration for the clean kill in real life.


----------



## axisbuck24

Voted and thanks for the input teammates.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everybody go here and help us out.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1074315&highlight=victory


Done...


----------



## dhayse32

Voted as well. Love my HV 300 V1s


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Voted 

I got those nano force man they are a sweet little arrow cant wait to get some bloody


----------



## GaBear

My Vote is In as well

V-Force OH YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

up to the top.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ordered my nanos and my pink arrow cant wait to get them to try them back out..... any i got your message and called you back


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## asa1485

You also.


----------



## alfabuck

Are all the staff positions filled?


----------



## alfabuck

Sorry guess i am a little late...haha!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I may add a few more. I am waiting to see how many signed contracts I get back.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah give me a heads up and i'll send my resume in, thanks man and have a good weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

Sent mine in, did you get it? Thanks and have a great weekend.

Joe


----------



## axisbuck24

Contract will be in mail on Monday, sorry for delay.


----------



## SandSquid

*New personal BEST*

Having 2 shoulder surgeries in the past year, I've really been off my game, but last night I set down my recurve for a while, borrowed Mrs.Squids new NanoForce V'1s - Since they were 600's tuned my Martin P3 down to 40# -and shot a 300 47X

Still not the 60X's I'll need for State's but I'm getting closer, thanks in a large part to the NanoForce.


----------



## cd3d

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I may add a few more. I am waiting to see how many signed contracts I get back.


Did you get mine?????


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Got my vote in.

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## BTECHBISH

*voted*

voted...love my victory since the day i started busting nocks with them!
Thanks Andy.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Ttt


----------



## soldier1265

voted


----------



## cd3d

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## USNarcher

SandSquid said:


> One fo the other staffers at my local shop is shooting 200+ grains in teh nose of his X-Killers, and he's shooting 300 with 50-60X's





bcbow1971 said:


> Depends on paper or foam. Paper like said 200 grains or the 150grains are good....but with the weight they already are on foam they would slow down considerably at distance.





bcbow1971 said:


> i dont have them but i have heard that alot of guys have been shooting super long ones and even a few said full length....lol



Well here are my findings. 

I started with cutting a half inch off both ends. I put 250gr up front. Fletched with 4" feathers and pin nocks. The results were horrible. My worst shooting of the year. 294 17X, 296 14X and 299 17X. So I decided to switch bows. Boy was that even worse. 292 12X. 

So then I cut them to 29" and left the 250gr point weight. Shot a 300 20X. It seems that these X-killers like to be cut and have a little weight up front. At least these are my findings.


----------



## MR.B

thanks andy for the fast shipment on the arrows,mrs.b and my self are happy to be on the national staff,you nor victory will be dissapointed in this decision!!!! ITS ON!!


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Hi ANDY*

My Hubby was chatting with carbon Creations grips today and suggested we chat. 
I would like to interview with you at the ATA SHOW in Ohio.

I shoot the Pink Victory's 600 I think and are great.

Mine have a Pink reflective Wraps with my Texas A & M University Logo
made by Mindy Hesterley at One Stringer Wraps and Pink vanes.
I know I am past your deadline but I will take my chances.

I feel I can be a good Ambassador for Victory here in Texas.
I have a college degree from Texas A & M University, and have hunted all my life. I get along well with people from all walks of Life, and love to talk!

Did you know Andy that Texas is the 10th largest economy in the World, and 80 % of the new Jobs in the USA are here in Texas.
Everyone asks where can they get Pink Victory arrows, even MEN!
Mine came from Darrin Mack at Lancaaster Archery in PA
Watch for an e mail 


THANKS & MERRY CHRISTMAS


TAG


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I'll be looking for it.


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT.......need to be ordering my Nano's.....


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> TTT.......need to be ordering my Nano's.....


Just give me a call.


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just give me a call.


To the number on the bottom of the letter....803 number?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Yes


----------



## bcbow1971

Alright whats a good time? I can here in a little while if you want!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Bringing us back to the top.


----------



## trlcavscout

Ordered me some today. Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I will complete my order today.....going with X-Ringers and a dozen of the pink ones........


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I will complete my order today.....going with X-Ringers and a dozen of the pink ones........


Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks


No Thank you!!!!! Super easy ordering, except for my end....lol....


----------



## dhayse32

Need to make me an order sometime soon! Need to restock on some HV1s!


----------



## SandSquid

Just shot a *300* 47X w/ my NanoForce
400's w/ 120Grain points and FlexFletch FFP150 vanes, pin bushings and Soma Pin Nocks. (I forgot to order the VICTORY nocks ;-(

Those three stray "4s" were in my practice/sighting rounds.

Just imagine how much better my X count would have been if I sprung for the V1's!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

SandSquid said:


> Just shot a *300* 47X w/ my NanoForce
> 400's w/ 120Grain points and FlexFletch FFP150 vanes, pin bushings and Soma Pin Nocks. (I forgot to order the VICTORY nocks ;-(
> 
> Those three stray "4s" were in my practice/sighting rounds.
> 
> Just imagine how much better my X count would have been if I sprung for the V1's!!!!



Good Shooting!


----------



## bloodtrail1

What are most of you guys shooting for indoor spots?


----------



## bloodtrail1

Looking at some X-Killer shafts....but man they are awfully stiff arent they?


----------



## jfuller17

I am using the x-ringer HV's. Awsome arrow. They fly great!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

bloodtrail1 said:


> What are most of you guys shooting for indoor spots?


I've been shooting some X-ringer V5 350's with 100gr points. I shot my very first indoor round ever during a league about two weeks ago and shot 300-46x in Bowhunter Freestyle. Indoor is a simple game, yet mentally challenging.


----------



## SandSquid

> What are most of you guys shooting for indoor spots?


For Indoor spots, Mrs.Squid (State Adult Female Freestyle Champion) and I were both shooting XRingerHV V1's last year, with great results. 

But after shooting the new NanoForce, I honestly doubt either of us will ever go back to fat shafts. I just shot a *300* 35X w/ my NanoForce V1 600's w/ 80Grain points and 4" Left Wing - Round Back TrueFlight Feathers, pin bushings and Soma Pin Nocks.

I attribute the lower X count to being the _second_ 300 round of the day. I was just goofing off to help pace my daughter (State Cub Female Freestyle Champion) through her 300 round... really wasn't even really shooting for score :embara: She will be shooting our XRingerHV's this year in Cub Female Bare Bow


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Sent my letter in. I know it's late but I am a newbie to the site and missed the deadline.


----------



## MAG00

Just got my nanos today. This is the first time I have handled these arrows. I knew they were a small diameter arrow and I had shot some Easton Axis before, but man are these things small.

Can't wait to shoot them. Out of curiousity...how many of you use them for hunting? What are your thoughts on this? I have a short draw 26" and my arrows are about 25.25" long to 25.5" normally so I think they will be fine. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## treeman65

Let hear who is ready for Gainesville?????????????

We had our first 3d shoot of the season last weekend and my xringers found a couple 12's.I shot a 205 with 8 12's and I learned that a bad shot on the baboo will leave a mark.


----------



## SandSquid

MAG00 said:


> Out of curiousity...how many of you use them for hunting? What are your thoughts on this?



Andy highly recommended them to me for this application so I gave them a shot. So to speak.

I did have some consternation in getting the outserts installed it was a tight fit but once seated I fletched the shafts up with some of the new Glow-in-the-dark FlexFletch FFP-360 vanes and tipped them with Magnus Stingers. WOW do they fly SWEET.


I had a perfect 32-34 yard shot, but forgot to adjust my slider off of 20 yards so I had a beautiful shot go right under her belly.
Had no problem finding my arrow with the brightly glowing vanes even with it almost completely buried in underbrush and dead leaves.



Top to bottom:

(2) Magnus Stinger 4-blade 100gr. on NanoFroce
(1) Magnus Stinger 4-blade 100gr. on Buckbuster
(3) G5 S.G.H. (Small Game Head) 100 gr. on Buckbuster
(4) Bludgeons™ The Small Game Getter - Screw-In Heads 100 gr.


----------



## GaBear

treeman65 said:


> Let hear who is ready for Gainesville?????????????
> 
> We had our first 3d shoot of the season last weekend and my xringers found a couple 12's.I shot a 205 with 8 12's and I learned that a bad shot on the baboo will leave a mark.


Almost afraid to ask But Which Gainesville???


----------



## Brent Gandy

bloodtrail1 said:


> What are most of you guys shooting for indoor spots?


I will be shooting the VX22 HV's


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> Almost afraid to ask But Which Gainesville???


There is only one Gainesville.....We call it G'town GatorTitletown.....we don't refer to the other gainesville....better known as Chickentown. We haven't had a ASA shoot there since the 90s. at the old Gainesville Archery Clubs location.

Remembers walking up and down those two hils from the horse arena/pavillion.


----------



## GaBear

bhtr3d said:


> There is only one Gainesville.....We call it G'town GatorTitletown.....we don't refer to the other gainesville....better known as Chickentown. We haven't had a ASA shoot there since the 90s. at the old Gainesville Archery Clubs location.
> 
> Remembers walking up and down those two hils from the horse arena/pavillion.


AHHHHH!!!! But they still hold shoots there. The Ga. ASA Federation State shoot is going to be held there this year. That Is the reason I asked!! I Ready for eather one.......


----------



## XFHUNTER

Email sent


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

NanoForce's ordered! Can't wait to try em out.


----------



## bhtr3d

GaBear said:


> AHHHHH!!!! But they still hold shoots there. The Ga. ASA Federation State shoot is going to be held there this year. That Is the reason I asked!! I Ready for eather one.......



True....it's a great club.....


----------



## 08toxikshooter

hopefully will be gettin my nanos in the mail 2day already got my razyrs sittin by the clamp ready to fletch them up... cant wait to shoot them


----------



## bcbow1971

*BTW Everyone check out my link to a Wild Game Dinner with David Hale here in KY*

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056356808#post1056356808*


----------



## bloodtrail1

You guys talking about the Nanos make me want to try some!
Thing I like about them is there is a range of spines to select and I can get the perfect arrow then according to my OT2 spine program.
Maybe I shouldnt be caring though if the spine is in the sweet spot for Indoor spot shooting?
Thought about the Xkillers....but man are they stiff........


----------



## bowman_77

bumb


----------



## 08toxikshooter

got my nanos 2day got them fletched up with rayzr feathers going to cut them off tomorrow at work finish weight with everything is going to be right at 350 with 100 grain slick tricks


----------



## Hock

08toxikshooter said:


> got my nanos 2day got them fletched up with rayzr feathers going to cut them off tomorrow at work finish weight with everything is going to be right at 350 with 100 grain slick tricks


I ordered my nanos today, can't wait to get them. I've been shooting blazers but was considering trying the rayzr feathers on the nanos. Any advantage or disadvantage to the razyrs compared to the blazers?


----------



## KILL EM ALL

GaBear said:


> AHHHHH!!!! But they still hold shoots there. The Ga. ASA Federation State shoot is going to be held there this year. That Is the reason I asked!! I Ready for eather one.......




See you there:wink:


----------



## BTECHBISH

08toxikshooter said:


> got my nanos 2day got them fletched up with rayzr feathers going to cut them off tomorrow at work finish weight with everything is going to be right at 350 with 100 grain slick tricks


Hope to see my X-Killers soon* the 3d itch is getting worse!*


----------



## SandSquid

Hock said:


> I ordered my nanos today, can't wait to get them. I've been shooting blazers but was considering trying the rayzr feathers on the nanos. Any advantage or disadvantage to the razyrs compared to the blazers?



Depends upon what you are shooting. indoor spots, outdoor 3D or a broad-head of off the shelf or elevated rest of a recurve. Fingers or release?


----------



## Hock

SandSquid said:


> Depends upon what you are shooting. indoor spots, outdoor 3D or a broad-head of off the shelf or elevated rest of a recurve. Fingers or release?


Hunting setup, broadhead, Ripcord rest and a release.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Shot a 599 47X's in a confrence tonight with the X Ringers if I only had the X Killers 600 would of been mine... Soon..


----------



## johnh1720

What glue are you guys using for the inserts?


----------



## GaBear

johnh1720 said:


> What glue are you guys using for the inserts?


AAE Fast Set Gel


----------



## SandSquid

johnh1720 said:


> What glue are you guys using for the inserts?


I've had considerable problems with points and inserts, points and pin bushings 
pulling out on me. Eve after running a brass bore brush and new(clean) acetone.

I still clean religiously (Mrs.Squid say's "I'd do Mr. Monk proud", whatever _that_ means  ) with a bore brush acetone and even MEK.

Anyway, I use Easton's 2-part, slow-cure. HIT Epoxy but any 2-part slow cure will do, and QuickHIT on the pin bushings.

A trusted friend suggested I try Bohnings new Insert Iron, but I'm not of a mind to start experimenting this close to States and Nationals.


----------



## bhtr3d

The best glue you can get anywhere 
Bob Smith Industies Maxi-Cure (xtra thick) you can find it at just about any hobby shop... It is by far the best stuff anywhere. 

They make bonding agents for just about every sport in is high impact.

http://www.bsi-inc.com/


----------



## SandSquid

Hock said:


> Hunting setup, broadhead, Ripcord rest and a release.


FlexFletch FHP-200 "Flash" work great on my g5 Small Game heads and Bludgeons and Judo's.

FlexFletch FFP-360 in helical, paired with Magnus Stinger broadheads on a NanoForce remind me of a laser giuded Cuisinart blender flying through the air.


----------



## USNarcher

SandSquid said:


> I've had considerable problems with points and inserts, points and pin bushings
> pulling out on me. Eve after running a brass bore brush and new(clean) acetone.
> 
> I still clean religiously (Mrs.Squid say's "I'd do Mr. Monk proud", whatever _that_ means  ) with a bore brush acetone and even MEK.
> 
> Anyway, I use Easton's 2-part, slow-cure. HIT Epoxy but any 2-part slow cure will do, and QuickHIT on the pin bushings.
> 
> A trusted friend suggested I try Bohnings new Insert Iron, but I'm not of a mind to start experimenting this close to States and Nationals.


You don't want to glue in your pin bushings because if you bend the pin you want to be able to swap it out quickly. Just use a plastic shopping bag. Place it over the end of the arrow and slowly push the bushing in. With the Nano's you should only need one ply but on others you can just double it up if needed.


----------



## ike_osu

First day in the woods with the new victory arrows and I got this nice buck!


----------



## bhtr3d

ike_osu said:


> First day in the woods with the new victory arrows and I got this nice buck!


Great shooting............I see you have the stablizer vid cam ...did you video the shooting?


----------



## ike_osu

bhtr3d said:


> Great shooting............I see you have the stablizer vid cam ...did you video the shooting?


Thanks and yeah I got the whole hunt on video. I love that Roscoby!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

ike_osu said:


> Thanks and yeah I got the whole hunt on video. I love that Roscoby!


So when can we see it?


----------



## ike_osu

I got some editing to do. I do all my own filming with the Roscoby on the bow and a camera behind filming me. It gets a little choppy sometimes.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Got my x-ringers fletched up and about to start on the nanos:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

What kinda glue did u use on the fletchings n inserts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILL EM ALL

bcbow1971 said:


> What kinda glue did u use on the fletchings n inserts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will be using loctite gel myself


----------



## bhtr3d

For fletchings and inserts I use Bob Smith Industries Maxi-cure . The best stuff you can ever find. 

For pins i use saran wrap and press fit them in.


----------



## GaBear

KILL EM ALL said:


> Got my x-ringers fletched up and about to start on the nanos:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Yeah I though you were coming over to shoot today...... What Happened???


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Prayers sent Andy.


----------



## SandSquid

CowboyJunkie said:


> Prayers sent Andy.


Indeed!


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


Prayers here!!! I hope she gets well soon and thanks that angel that helped her out of the car!! Tell her the Victory team is praying for her.


----------



## bcbow1971

bhtr3d said:


> The best glue you can get anywhere
> Bob Smith Industies Maxi-Cure (xtra thick) you can find it at just about any hobby shop... It is by far the best stuff anywhere.
> 
> They make bonding agents for just about every sport in is high impact.
> 
> http://www.bsi-inc.com/





bhtr3d said:


> For fletchings and inserts I use Bob Smith Industries Maxi-cure . The best stuff you can ever find.
> 
> For pins i use saran wrap and press fit them in.


How hard is it clean the residue off the arrows when it’s time to refletch your arrows with Bob Smiths glue?


----------



## bcbow1971

LAS sells all these different BSI glues, which one do you all use?
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=421_73&sort=3a&page=2

1470003 MAXI CURE IC-2000 CYANOACRYLATE GLUE 1/2 OZ. $7.99 
1470002 MAXI-CURE CYANOACRYLATE GLUE (ADHESIVE 1/2OZ.) $6.99 
1470001 MAXI-CURE CYANOACRYLATE GLUE (ACCELERATOR 2OZ.) $7.99 
1470004 MAXI-CURE DEBONDER $3.99 
1470005 MAXI-CURE INSTA-FLEX+ $8.99


----------



## BTECHBISH

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


Our prayers are with her Andy.


----------



## BlueRibbon1

Prayers sent Andy!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Prayers sent Andy..


----------



## CardiacKid74

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


Prayers sent for your sister Andy! Nothing beats the power of prayer.


----------



## CardiacKid74

bcbow1971 said:


> LAS sells all these different BSI glues, which one do you all use?
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=421_73&sort=3a&page=2
> 
> 1470003 MAXI CURE IC-2000 CYANOACRYLATE GLUE 1/2 OZ. $7.99
> 1470002 MAXI-CURE CYANOACRYLATE GLUE (ADHESIVE 1/2OZ.) $6.99
> 1470001 MAXI-CURE CYANOACRYLATE GLUE (ACCELERATOR 2OZ.) $7.99
> 1470004 MAXI-CURE DEBONDER $3.99
> 1470005 MAXI-CURE INSTA-FLEX+ $8.99


I do not suggest the use of the accelerator on your arrows. 1- when it cures the glue gets extremely hot and makes the glue crack and get brittle. Arrow impact on a target or game will surly result in pieces becoming loose. 2- when you spray CA with accelerator it also makes the glue expand and makes for an unsightly attachment. If you need to repair something in a pinch and need it to set quick its a good idea. Also the thin CA has consistancy of water. I used to carry all of Bob Smiths products in a hobby shop I owned.


----------



## bcbow1971

1470003 MAXI CURE IC-2000 CYANOACRYLATE GLUE 1/2 OZ. $7.99 
I think I may try this one for my inserts and the one below for my vains


1470002 MAXI-CURE CYANOACRYLATE GLUE (ADHESIVE 1/2OZ.) $6.99


----------



## Octabird

I think someone was looking out for her! Man you seem to be in a rough patch with family. I hope she recovers fast and things quite down a bit for you!
I will keep your family in my prayers.





SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


----------



## pepi

Prayers sent for you sister!


----------



## johnh1720

Prayers sent for your sister.


----------



## MAG00

Prayers sent for your sister Andy.


----------



## GaBear

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


Prayers Sent.


----------



## tperks7272

*nano force*

Just got my nano force arrows and they look great. Will fusion vanes work good on them? thanks.


----------



## travski

Prayers sent for your sister Andy hope all goes well for her.


----------



## bhtr3d

bcbow1971 said:


> How hard is it clean the residue off the arrows when it’s time to refletch your arrows with Bob Smiths glue?


It's not hard at all. And I got my stuff from a hobby shop....it was cheaper then from LAS. I got a 2oz btl for about 9bucks. the maxi-cure thick gel i believe it's called.


----------



## treeman65

prayers sent Andy


----------



## ProtecMan

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


Our prayers are with you and your family. Sounds like someone was looking after her!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I wasn't sure if it was any harder to scrape off as super glue is. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hock

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> If I could ask all of you to please keep my sister in your prayers. She left my house this evening at around 6:30 and hydroplaned on the interstate and flipped her car a couple of times. The car ended up on the passenger side and burning. Thank God a stranger came and and helped get her out of the car. Had he not been there I don't know if she would have been able to get out. Luckily there are some good people in this world cause other wise I could be typing a much different story. She is at home and sore but very thankful to be with us still. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she will be in pain for a couple of days.


I'll be praying for your sister and her fast recovery. God is good, even when we forget about Him, He's always there when we need Him the most.


----------



## txarcher1

Prayers sent Andy 
__________________


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Thanks for all the prayers! It has been a tough time over the past month or so for my family. Thanks again for prayers.


----------



## axisbuck24

Continued prayers for your family Andy! Wishing your sister a quick recovery.


----------



## MikeTN

Prayers sent Andy.


----------



## travski

Andy

Was wondering if you were still working on the canadian side still?

no big hurry just was wondering thanks again for your time

Travis


----------



## bcbow1971

Still waiting on my arrows.....getting itchy and ready to play with them....lol


----------



## smurphy

Andrea and I will continue to pray for your family.
and we hope to see you at the ATA show


----------



## trlcavscout

Glad to hear she got out, like you said if not for the stranger if may have been alot worse. Hope she gets back to normal soon.

Due to our late season out of state hunting I have not been able to shoot winter leagues yet, but tonight I am gonna break in my new arrows, hopefully not "break them".


----------



## SandSquid

trlcavscout said:


> I am gonna break in my new arrows, hopefully not "break them".


This has been a VERY BAD WEEK to be a NanoForce!

I've broken 8 nocks, shot off 4 vanes, and bent 3 pin bushings. If this keeps up I'm going to need another dozen if not before State, then before Nationals!


----------



## treeman65

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks for all the prayers! It has been a tough time over the past month or so for my family. Thanks again for prayers.


add you and your family to our prayer list at church.


----------



## jjcard41

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks for all the prayers! It has been a tough time over the past month or so for my family. Thanks again for prayers.


Sorry to hear the bad news. Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

TTT for great arrow


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT cant wait to be slinging mine in a few days!!!


----------



## GaBear

Back to the Front for the Best arrows out there


----------



## ike_osu

I finally got the video of my first hunt with my new Victory Arrows all edited. Let me know what you think.


----------



## GaBear

ike_osu said:


> I finally got the video of my first hunt with my new Victory Arrows all edited. Let me know what you think.


Great Hunt Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Ttt


----------



## wookie

travski said:


> Andy
> 
> Was wondering if you were still working on the canadian side still?
> 
> no big hurry just was wondering thanks again for your time
> 
> Travis


I am still wondering too. Thanks Andy.


----------



## 12 rings only

Definately someone was watching out for your sister!! I was unaware of this when i sent you a PM. Prayers to your family!!

Tom


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

travski said:


> Andy
> 
> Was wondering if you were still working on the canadian side still?
> 
> no big hurry just was wondering thanks again for your time
> 
> Travis


By Jan. 1st.


----------



## travski

Btt

Thanks Andy

Merry Xmas to all the Victory Family


----------



## txarcher1

*Thanks Andy and to all of the Victory
Shooters out there- Merry 60X-Mas*


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I got my X-Ringers in and cut them down...26" end to end with Pin nocks and 65grain FP's and inserts with 1.75" X vanes.....
They were shooting good but I think I may need a heavier FP. 

The total weight is 330grains.


----------



## MAG00

*Nano Outserts*

Anybody have problems with installing the outserts for the nanos? I left some with my proshop yesterday to get cut and outserts installed. He called me and said he couldn't get the outserts on. He said they seemed to be too small. He said that when he put one on, which was really hard to do, that it made the outsert "bulge out".

Any body else have this problem? Any tricks, recommendations or suggestions? Thanks.

By the way these are the 400 spine and the outserts are black in color.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

merry christmas to everyone with victory


----------



## Hock

MAG00 said:


> Anybody have problems with installing the outserts for the nanos? I left some with my proshop yesterday to get cut and outserts installed. He called me and said he couldn't get the outserts on. He said they seemed to be too small. He said that when he put one on, which was really hard to do, that it made the outsert "bulge out".
> 
> Any body else have this problem? Any tricks, recommendations or suggestions? Thanks.
> 
> By the way these are the 400 spine and the outserts are black in color.


You may have received the wrong size outserts? Not sure, but I ordered the 350 nanos with outserts and they fit perfect. I can slide them on easily and they fit snug.


----------



## travski

ttt


----------



## SandSquid

I had the same problem. *There was an issue w/ the 400 outserts.
*
Apparently, the anodizer screwed up and a batch of 350 outsert were anodized black, incorrectly designating them as 400's 

Call Victory and they will take care of you.


----------



## GaBear

_Merry Christmas_

_Here's hoping that you get everything you wanted and nothing you needed _
__________________


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Merry Christmas to all the Victory staff family and friends!


----------



## johnh1720

Merry Christmas to all my fellow staffers.


----------



## MAG00

SandSquid said:


> I had the same problem. *There was an issue w/ the 400 outserts.
> *
> Apparently, the anodizer screwed up and a batch of 350 outsert were anodized black, incorrectly designating them as 400's
> 
> Call Victory and they will take care of you.


Yep, already done. Took real good care of me and excelent to deal with.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Twinsfan

merry christmas to all of team victory!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

*Merry Christmas!*

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## jjcard41

Merry Christmas to everyone as well


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT for some sweet shooting Victories.....BTW Andy that weird flyer I was having wasnt the arrow or pin nock....my fork tension set screw on my Limb Driver was loose and caused my launcher arm to not fully hold the arrow up all the way every time....its fixed and shooting like a dart now!!!


----------



## travski

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> By Jan. 1st.


Happy new year everyone

Still wondering?..........


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Whats your Booth Number at ATA?*

I hope when I come by you will remember me. I will be at booth #1009 & RIP SHOT too

Cant wait to meet you

This is with my son, Football Letterman & Senior CODY
TRACY


----------



## wookie

travski said:


> Andy
> 
> Was wondering if you were still working on the canadian side still?
> 
> no big hurry just was wondering thanks again for your time
> 
> Travis





wookie said:


> I am still wondering too. Thanks Andy.





SCBigBuckHunter said:


> By Jan. 1st.





travski said:


> Happy new year everyone
> 
> Still wondering?..........


Andy, are you going to let us know what is going on with our applications for Victory Staff? This has been dragging on for a long time.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Its worth the wait they are the best arrow MFG there is


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ordered my xringers in for 3d last monday hopeing they get here by this weekend for the first 3d of the year for me


----------



## bcbow1971

U will like the X-Ringers!!! I love mine!!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yea ive shot them before my dad has some and i was shooting his the other day just hoping i can get mine in and setup by saturday lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Spoke to Andy today and he's working as hard as he can to go through all the apps. This is a part time thing for Andy so give him a little time. Thanks for your understanding. If you have questions I can try to answer them for you. 

Thanks- Les


----------



## bcbow1971

For all Staffers, I made a spreadsheet and want your opinion at shootingstaff.com

Brian


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


----------



## MAG00

bcbow1971 said:


> For all Staffers, I made a spreadsheet and want your opinion at shootingstaff.com
> 
> Brian


Where is it at over there?


----------



## bcbow1971

Under now what section and then Working-Victory-Chart


----------



## markcarlson

*x killer*

I got some x killer shafts for indoor how are most setting them up thank you.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Booth #2555. Looking forward to meeting you.




aggiegoddess said:


> I hope when I come by you will remember me. I will be at booth #1009 & RIP SHOT too
> 
> Cant wait to meet you
> 
> This is with my son, Football Letterman & Senior CODY
> TRACY


----------



## Bowjoe1972

markcarlson said:


> I got some x killer shafts for indoor how are most setting them up thank you.


5in feathers little offset 150 gavlin tip 29in long...


----------



## 08toxikshooter

cant wait to shoot with ya this weekend andy


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


awesome cards i printed mine off from the email u sent.. is there anything against them and using them in tournaments


----------



## bcbow1971

No issue at tournaments. They sell a similar style that has multiple pics on one bigger card.


----------



## USNarcher

markcarlson said:


> I got some x killer shafts for indoor how are most setting them up thank you.


Mark I don't know what your DL or poundage is but here is my findings. Out of both my Commander and UltraElite set at 55lbs @ 29" DL. 

First I tried them full length 150gr- not stellar results
then went to 300gr up front and backed off in 50 gr incriments- still not acceptable.

Then I cut them down to 28 1/2" and started heavy and backed down to just the 150 gr points. That is where they fly the best for me. X count came back up and better than normal scores.

I also use 4" feathers, and QAD Tune-a-nocks with unibushings.

Good Luck


----------



## andy1996

USNarcher said:


> Mark I don't know what your DL or poundage is but here is my findings. Out of both my Commander and UltraElite set at 55lbs @ 29" DL.
> 
> First I tried them full length 150gr- not stellar results
> then went to 300gr up front and backed off in 50 gr incriments- still not acceptable.
> 
> Then I cut them down to 28 1/2" and started heavy and backed down to just the 150 gr points. That is where they fly the best for me. X count came back up and better than normal scores.
> 
> I also use 4" feathers, and QAD Tune-a-nocks with unibushings.
> 
> Good Luck


Well that proves what a bunch of people say about carbon fat shafts vs aluminum fat shafts, you get the old school Easton boys saying you gotta shoot full length and 300 gr in the tip--in fact it is just the opposite! I am shooting exactly what Matt is shooting--arrow cut just a little beyond my launcher and 150 in the tip--they fly awesome!


----------



## VeroShooter

*Victory Staff Shooters*

To all Victory staff shooters - Make sure to go the shooting staff forum at shootingstaff.com and check in regularly. Soon this will be the primary means of communication for the staff as well as the place where you will contact the staff coordinator. It is part of the staffs obligation to help each other and to help those not on staff with regards to the Victory line of products and the staff forum will be the main place to gather the info needed to do that.
Victory is providing this as a valuable service to its shooters so make sure you are not left out.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Everybody get by this thread and help us out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1102679&highlight=VICTORY


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

VeroShooter said:


> To all Victory staff shooters - Make sure to go the shooting staff forum at shootingstaff.com and check in regularly. Soon this will be the primary means of communication for the staff as well as the place where you will contact the staff coordinator. It is part of the staffs obligation to help each other and to help those not on staff with regards to the Victory line of products and the staff forum will be the main place to gather the info needed to do that.
> Victory is providing this as a valuable service to its shooters so make sure you are not left out.



Thanks Mike.

Everyone please keep checking in over there. We need your help with this and as Mike said this will soon be the way for you to get in touch with me.


----------



## VeroShooter

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Everybody get by this thread and help us out.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1102679&highlight=VICTORY


Voted :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Voted as well!!!


----------



## engco231

voted


----------



## txarcher1

Voted


----------



## ricksmathew

Voted!


----------



## ProtecMan

Got my vote in!


----------



## johnh1720

got my vote!!


----------



## ike_osu

Is shootingstaff.com working? I have tried several times but it will not show me any threads and when I click on anything it gives me an error page.


----------



## bhtr3d

ike_osu said:


> Is shootingstaff.com working? I have tried several times but it will not show me any threads and when I click on anything it gives me an error page.


you have to sign in before you can see any threads 

http://www.shootingstaff.com/forum/index.php


----------



## SandSquid

bhtr3d said:


> you have to sign in before you can see any threads
> 
> http://www.shootingstaff.com/forum/index.php


You also have to register and an Admin checks your supplied data against the Staff Roster from Victory and must approve your account. 
 Should greatly cut down on the spam  and signal to noise ratio.


----------



## <COPE>

just wondering...how long does it usually take for the administrator to allow you to view the forums after registering....I registered yesterday morning and still received no emails telling me I can get on the forum yet


----------



## SandSquid

<COPE> said:


> just wondering...how long does it usually take for the administrator to allow you to view the forums after registering....I registered yesterday morning and still received no emails telling me I can get on the forum yet


I dunno...
I registered at 0500 and when I got home at 1800 I was approved.


----------



## <COPE>

ok..thanks anyway


----------



## bhtr3d

<COPE> said:


> ok..thanks anyway


They were are a shoot today so give them some time


----------



## VeroShooter

<COPE> said:


> just wondering...how long does it usually take for the administrator to allow you to view the forums after registering....I registered yesterday morning and still received no emails telling me I can get on the forum yet


Pretty much on weekends there will be no approvals as someone has to physically check the registration against staff records and normal admin hours are M-F 800 - 500 EST. It is really important that only staff members have access to the board. If you signed up on the weekend you will get cleared/rejected on Monday. Please note that we do have attempts to register from those not allowed so we have to be careful. Thanks!


----------



## txarcher1

VeroShooter said:


> Pretty much on weekends there will be no approvals as someone has to physically check the registration against staff records and normal admin hours are M-F 800 - 500 EST. It is really important that only staff members have access to the board. If you signed up on the weekend you will get cleared/rejected on Monday. Please note that we do have attempts to register from those not allowed so we have to be careful. Thanks!


I hope they Keep it that Way!


----------



## wookie

I got my email tonight! Thanks for the Opportunity Victory and Andy!


----------



## tuned3d

wookie said:


> I got my email tonight! Thanks for the Opportunity Victory and Andy!


Same here.  thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## travski

got mine today thanks Andy and Victory


----------



## bcbow1971

Andy it was nice to meet you and wish we could have hung out longer but I'm here for my wife and she is doing ok, still doing tests and waiting for final diagnosis. I hope that the ATA show went better than it started. Man I was so upset for Bart and everyone when I seen that crushed shipping crate. Well at least the booth got completed, not as cool as the panels, but I am sure the product sold itself. Especially with the show deals that Victory offered. 

It was nice to meet you,Jason and Bart. 

hope your tavels are safe for all on the way home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norsask darton

I had some issues with my first Victory arrows and gave them a shot with another dozen. I'm very impressed now and working on my 4th dozen of them. They are the best arrow for my setup after shooting some friends brands thru my bow and my Victories thru their bows. Hoping they'll catch on up here! Congrats to all the Victory staffers!


----------



## GaBear

:bump2:

For a Great Company


----------



## axisbuck24

Andy,
It was great to meet you at the ATA. I will be giving you a call about my arrows. Let me know when is the best time to give you a call.


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## 2000danger

I need arrows. I have sent a few emails about my order and have not heard anything back from anyone. Is there a phone number I have over looked somewhere? Im still shooting my ***** arrows with the logos scratched off...


----------



## txarcher1

Victory Archery
1914 Palomar Oaks Way
Carlsbad, CA 92008
866-934-6565 ext 117
www.victoryarchery.com
Ask for Andy


----------



## bowcrazyinco

Just wanted to give you guys a quick report on Victory arrows. I'm shooting them on a shop shooter deal for No Limits Archery in Denver CO.

This past weekend was the State indoor tournament and I noticed a lot of people shooting X-Killers! I shot well and finished 3rd in the championship flight in Adult Male Bowhunter Freestyle. I also ended up loaning out my arrows to another shooter because he was having arrow issues with another arrow company.

Great arrows!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## SandSquid

bowcrazyinco said:


> I also ended up loaning out my arrows to another shooter because he was having arrow issues with another arrow company.


I have found that to be the single best way to gain converts.... Just let them shoot them!


----------



## David Klien

SandSquid said:


> I have found that to be the single best way to gain converts.... Just let them shoot them!


That's how I got hooked.:darkbeer:


----------



## txarcher1

bowcrazyinco said:


> I also ended up loaning out my arrows to another shooter because he was having arrow issues with another arrow company.
> 
> Great arrows!!!!


*I set up a Dozen X- Killers at 29" with 250gr points,
4 inch feathers with a 3 degree off-set, I let a friend 
shoot them and now I can't get them back. I guess
I will just to get another Doz. - TX*


----------



## bcbow1971

Been messing with my X ringers....went from 65gr screw in FP to 90 gr FP's and need to test out at distance for stability.


----------



## axisbuck24

Okay, can someone post Andy's number I need to order my arrows. What do you suggest for 3d? I am pulling 50lb 25"draw shooting Mathews Passion. Also, need some hunting arrows.


----------



## txarcher1

txarcher1 said:


> Victory Archery
> 1914 Palomar Oaks Way
> Carlsbad, CA 92008
> 866-934-6565 ext 117
> www.victoryarchery.com
> Ask for Andy


*Right Here*


----------



## DFArcher

axisbuck24 said:


> Okay, can someone post Andy's number I need to order my arrows. What do you suggest for 3d? I am pulling 50lb 25"draw shooting Mathews Passion. Also, need some hunting arrows.


V Force 500s would work great for 3D and Hunting.


----------



## bcbow1971

axisbuck24 said:


> Okay, can someone post Andy's number I need to order my arrows. What do you suggest for 3d? I am pulling 50lb 25"draw shooting Mathews Passion. Also, need some hunting arrows.


Well I would look at Nanos or if u like large diameter go with XRingers....I love mine. 

But with a passion maybe look at the pink arrowsn they are VForce sizes and my wife loves hers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## axisbuck24

Just ordered two dozen Vforce H1 600 spine after talking with Andy. I can not wait to get everything set up! Thanks for all your help.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

axisbuck24 said:


> Just ordered two dozen Vforce H1 600 spine after talking with Andy. I can not wait to get everything set up! Thanks for all your help.:thumbs_up


Sweet congrats u will love em!!!! Let us know the final length and weight your getting on them. I may get some of them for my kids new bow.....


----------



## shuttle1

I need to order a dozen arrows, but I think I wanna order a dozen for hunting and a dozen for 3d. What do you guys recommend for hunting and what do you recommend for 3d?


----------



## bcbow1971

My X Ringers shoot sweet out of my Athens!!! But foir hunting I will be ordering Nano's!!!!!!


----------



## shuttle1

Thats exactly what I was gonna do, order X ringers and nanos. I know nanos have the exert or whatever it is called, what is the best target to sight those in with so I dont pull them out while taking them out of the target


----------



## bcbow1971

Any bag target. I would avoid any super high density targets and those range targets that have that tight white cover/spider web targets also. 

A good Morrell target and or in the DIY section the Lifetime target like I use!!!


----------



## shuttle1

Yeah I have a morrell, I love it, as much as I shoot I'm surprised it still is stopping my arrows! Every once In a while I just lay it down on the ground and stomp on it haha


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I need a new cover it looks like it has a brown hernia in the middle....lol


----------



## shuttle1

haha yeah I have to be careful where I shoot, and I know the nano's have a lot of Kinetic Energy! So I better be extra careful!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey I am looking for a few more guys that wanna go in on a lease with me here in Western KY.....Link to my other post!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1132917


----------



## SHUEY

bcbow1971 said:


> My X Ringers shoot sweet out of my Athens!!! But foir hunting I will be ordering Nano's!!!!!!


BC what kind of weight are you pulling w/ the xringers.


----------



## bcbow1971

60# on the money....its a 34" Buck Commander 27 1/2"DL


----------



## SHUEY

Do you shoot ASA or Ibo If IBO what Speed Are you getting?

Im #63 29.5" dl from a Accomplice 34" my arrow weighs 317 on the button.

im getting 309 fps form 350 xring hv1


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am shooting the regular X Ringer 350's at 27.5" 60# and I have not weighed my arrows yet but shooting right at 280......kepping me ASA legal.


----------



## 1BadBulldog

Good luck to all you guys that are headed to Gainsville i will not make that one but will see you guys at Columbus


----------



## GaBear

On My Way to the Florida Pro/Am. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Everyone drive safe if you are going through Ga. The rain just won't let up.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Congrats to all of our shooters this weekend. What a great way to kick off the season

Eagle Trophy = 3rd Place Caleb Lundeen
JR Eagle Trophy = 1st Place Tyler Stone
Sr Eagle = 2nd Place Jeremy Elliott
Youth Girls = 1st Place Mallory Wilson
Bow Novice = 3rd Place Stepthen Brand
Hunter = 1st Place David Rash next time dream I won
Unlimited = 1st Place Bill Tolbert
Open B = 1st Place Matt Varnes
Senior Open = 1st Place John McBride
Senior Women = 2nd Place Jan Williams
Traditional = 1st Place Dan Haire

Semi Pro = 2nd Place Tim Boykin

Womens Open Pro = 3rd Place Sharon Grinage


----------



## treeman65

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Congrats to all of our shooters this weekend. What a great way to kick off the season
> 
> Eagle Trophy = 3rd Place Caleb Lundeen
> JR Eagle Trophy = 1st Place Tyler Stone
> Sr Eagle = 2nd Place Jeremy Elliott
> Youth Girls = 1st Place Mallory Wilson
> Bow Novice = 3rd Place Stepthen Brand
> Hunter = 1st Place David Rash next time dream I won
> Unlimited = 1st Place Bill Tolbert
> Open B = 1st Place Matt Varnes
> Senior Open = 1st Place John McBride
> Senior Women = 2nd Place Jan Williams
> Traditional = 1st Place Dan Haire
> 
> Semi Pro = 2nd Place Tim Boykin
> 
> Womens Open Pro = 3rd Place Sharon Grinage


congrats to everyone.Andy it was nice to see you this weekend.


----------



## bcbow1971

Cant wait to shoot with you all one day!!!


----------



## txarcher1

bcbow1971 said:


> cant wait to shoot with you all one day!!!


*Ditto!*


----------



## GaBear

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Congrats to all of our shooters this weekend. What a great way to kick off the season
> 
> Eagle Trophy = 3rd Place Caleb Lundeen
> JR Eagle Trophy = 1st Place Tyler Stone
> Sr Eagle = 2nd Place Jeremy Elliott
> Youth Girls = 1st Place Mallory Wilson
> Bow Novice = 3rd Place Stepthen Brand
> Hunter = 1st Place David Rash next time dream I won
> Unlimited = 1st Place Bill Tolbert
> Open B = 1st Place Matt Varnes
> Senior Open = 1st Place John McBride
> Senior Women = 2nd Place Jan Williams
> Traditional = 1st Place Dan Haire
> 
> Semi Pro = 2nd Place Tim Boykin
> 
> Womens Open Pro = 3rd Place Sharon Grinage


Congrats to everyone who placed or won thier class. Wish I had shot better but was having equipment problems from the time I got down there and still have not figured out what happened.


----------



## VeroShooter

To everyone who is on the Victory Archery shooting staff please remember that your best source for info and answers is on their shooting staff forum which can be found at www.shootingstaff.com 
Only staff members have access and you must register and be approved to get on but it is well worth the extra steps as there is a wealth of info there.


----------



## MAG00

*Arrow Recommendation for 3d*

This thread needs bumped back up to page one 

I am going to try to get into the 3d scene this year. I mainly have just hunted and personal target practice in the past so I just used a hunting arrow set-up. I know I could still do this for 3d, but I was wanting to try something different.

What arrow would you all suggest for outdor 3d. Just a little info to help on suggestions: I am a short draw archer. Bow is set at 26" and shooting a loop (26.5" DL) pulling approx. 60 lbs, give or take 1/2 lb. I am shooting an Athens Accomplice 34 mainly, but also have an Elite Cuda. Both bows are set up the same (26" DL then loop and 60 lbs).

I am trying to get an idea as to what arrow set up to shoot. This would include nocks. I would like to stick with 100 grain tips and 3" fusion vanes if possible (as this is what I currently have), but I am up for suggestions/recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am shooting the X Ringer out of my 27 1/2" 60 Athens. I would look at the 350's and maybe the HV's.


----------



## andy1996

X-Ringer 350 HV's with 100 grain glue in tips, pin nock bushings and Bohning pin nocks--or VForce HV 400's with100 grain tips and pin nocks


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Found another use for my Xkillers. Setting some up for turkey


----------



## mod10g

andy1996 said:


> X-Ringer 350 HV's with 100 grain glue in tips, pin nock bushings and Bohning pin nocks--or VForce HV 400's with100 grain tips and pin nocks


:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

BEETLE GUY said:


> Found another use for my Xkillers. Setting some up for turkey


Man you can beat them after you shoot them as well with them logs!!!! LOL

I am getting Nano's!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Nano 400's ordered!!!!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Had a bad weekend broke 3 arrows well I broke 1 and had 2 more broke on me
looks like I may be ordering up some more but this time it might be the killers


----------



## bcbow1971

KILL EM ALL said:


> Had a bad weekend broke 3 arrows well I broke 1 and had 2 more broke on me
> looks like I may be ordering up some more but this time it might be the killers


Were they the HV arrows.....They are fast but had a friend had one break due to got hit wrong. I like the HV but preffer the regular ones, they are tougher.


----------



## GaBear

KILL EM ALL said:


> Had a bad weekend broke 3 arrows well I broke 1 and had 2 more broke on me
> looks like I may be ordering up some more but this time it might be the killers


I Told You to quit shooting at the Same dot on the Bales......LMAO


----------



## SandSquid

bcbow1971 said:


> Nano 400's ordered!!!!!!



You are going to love them!

I made up a dozen with 120Gr points, Flex Fletch FFP175 vanes and Pin bushings and nocks and they to group equally well out to 40 yards from my 50# and 47.5# Martin Scepter4's, 40# Martin Mystic, and even on down to a 35# Martin P3.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I ordered the 120 grain points and also some outserts for BH's!!!! I am planning on using Blazers or my Xvanes, that I use on my Xringers, with the new Bohning Blazer fletcher that puts a true 3degree helical at 2". I will be using the QAD F Nocks below or regular F nocks.


----------



## MAG00

bcbow1971 said:


> I am shooting the X Ringer out of my 27 1/2" 60 Athens. I would look at the 350's and maybe the HV's.





andy1996 said:


> X-Ringer 350 HV's with 100 grain glue in tips, pin nock bushings and Bohning pin nocks--or VForce HV 400's with100 grain tips and pin nocks


Do the x-ringers use strictly glue in points? If so, how would you change out weights to determine which weight works best with your set-up? As you can tell, I am not that familiar with target set-up arrows. If they take screw in points, I think I would prefer that. 

What about the VX-22? From what I can tell they aren't quite as big diameter, a little thicker wall than the x-ringer 350 and a little heavier gpi.


----------



## VeroShooter

MAG00 said:


> Do the x-ringers use strictly glue in points? If so, how would you change out weights to determine which weight works best with your set-up? As you can tell, I am not that familiar with target set-up arrows. If they take screw in points, I think I would prefer that.
> 
> What about the VX-22? From what I can tell they aren't quite as big diameter, a little thicker wall than the x-ringer 350 and a little heavier gpi.


Inserts for screw ins are available for both shafts. Just request them form your staff director when you order


----------



## andy1996

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I ordered the 120 grain points and also some outserts for BH's!!!! I am planning on using Blazers or my Xvanes, that I use on my Xringers, with the new Bohning Blazer fletcher that puts a true 3degree helical at 2". I will be using the QAD F Nocks below or regular F nocks.


QAD's normally fit a .246 ID shaft or a standard unibushing and wont fit in the Nanos unless QAD made a new nock that is a direct replacement for a G or F type nock.


----------



## bcbow1971

andy1996 said:


> QAD's normally fit a .246 ID shaft or a standard unibushing and wont fit in the Nanos unless QAD made a new nock that is a direct replacement for a G or F type nock.


I ordered some Bohning F Nocks also....should get them as well as the arrows any day now and see. Thanks.


----------



## MAG00

VeroShooter said:


> Inserts for screw ins are available for both shafts. Just request them form your staff director when you order


Thanks VeroShooter. 

What do ya'll think about the VX-22s versus the X-Ringers?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bcbow1971 said:


> Man you can beat them after you shoot them as well with them logs!!!! LOL
> 
> I am getting Nano's!!!!


They will die one way or another! Lol


----------



## greatoutdoornut

VeroShooter said:


> To everyone who is on the Victory Archery shooting staff please remember that your best source for info and answers is on their shooting staff forum which can be found at www.shootingstaff.com
> Only staff members have access and you must register and be approved to get on but it is well worth the extra steps as there is a wealth of info there.


FYI - Registrations have been opened up again for all the current Victory Archery shooting staff members who have not signed up yet. Next month the 1st Qtr. Activity Reports will be due and the forum is the only way you will be able to submit them.


----------



## mod10g

TTT for Victory Arrows, First ASA in Oklahoma used my V-Force arrow to take the top spot in Open B :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## beardown

Just wanted to say, Andy I think you are doing a Great Job for Victory and I'm glad to be a part of your staff.


----------



## SandSquid

*medal time*

having the right arrows helped a lot


----------



## bcbow1971

SandSquid said:


> having the right arrows helped a lot


I am loving my Nano's the more I shoot them.......I am thinking of just shooting them at 3D instead of my X Ringers....

Last Sunday I Robinhooded my buddies GT 22's with a Nano....all you could see was from half my fletchings to the nock!!!! Plus they penetrate like no others on them targets cant wait to see what they do on them gobblers this weekend!!


----------



## axisbuck24

*Victory in New Zealand!*










Here is my trophy using my Victory Arrows! Thanks for all your help Andy!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

axisbuck24 said:


> Here is my trophy using my Victory Arrows! Thanks for all your help Andy!




Not a problem at all!


----------



## questions_14

*Andys Email*

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone could send me a PM with Andys email? I have been trying to contact him via email in regards to a staff shaft order, but have yet to receive a reply. So I was just wondering if I still had the correct address.


Cheers


----------



## bcbow1971

PM on the way


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I have been tweaking my Athens Buck Commander and my X-Ringers......Well with new strings I finally got it tweaked out to max performance and now messing with point weights and fletching styles.....Well this is what I came up with that are shooting great right now...

X-Ringers 350's V1 27"
Unibushings and Bohning F-Nocks
Inserts with 65grain FP
and Blazers fletched with Bohning Blazer helical fletcher

Flys great and grouping great!!!

Was shooting same thing except with Xvanes and they flew good but the true Helical Blazers fly much better!!!


Out of my Omen my Nano's with same helical Blazers are flying OUTSTANDING!!!! I am also getting my son Nano's and another dozen that I may mess with on my Athens as well!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Happy Birthday Andy!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Thanks


----------



## ClydeWigg3

PM sent


----------



## GaBear

Good Luck to all the Staff shooters shooting the ASA London this weekend. Wish I was able to attend. Looks Like I'll be sidelined for a while.


----------

